#ubuntu-discuss 2013-05-27
<bjoswald> The new Ubuntu Touch animation preview video is amazing
<bjoswald> I wish I could get it going on my Kindle Fire 2
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-05-28
<Data-D> Hello
<Noskcaj> I'm going to make an Ubuntu themed PC, with many case mods. is it possible for me to get sponsored by canonical or a community member?
<Noskcaj> The PC will then be used for testing Ubuntu, seeding the ubuntu torrent downloads and running folding@home (a cancer prevention mass processing program made by stanford university)
<Noskcaj> I'm going to make an Ubuntu themed PC, with many case mods. is it possible for me to get sponsored by canonical or a community member?
<Noskcaj> The PC will then be used for testing Ubuntu, seeding the ubuntu torrent downloads and running folding@home (a cancer prevention mass processing program made by stanford university)
#ubuntu-discuss 2013-05-31
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<yellabs-r2> just came back from the bookshop, to my suprise i saw a linux magazine with an article on ubuntu
<yellabs-r2> we are getting some bad press there about ubuntu ...
<yellabs-r2> and its "choosen path"
<yellabs-r2> http://www.linuxinsider.com/story/Angst-and-Anxiety-Over-Ubuntus-Chosen-Path-78157.html
<yellabs-r2> lets hope that there is some good press for ubuntu soon..
<yellabs-r2> :)
<Calinou> good press?
<Calinou> more like "zomg new mint"
<yellabs-r2> what is zomg new mint ?
<yellabs-r2> sounds fresh ...
<Calinou> mint 15 was released 2 days ago
<yellabs-r2> do you like mint more then ubuntu ? or would you like a mint to go with your ubuntu ? :)
<Calinou> no, I use xubuntu
<Calinou> and mint sucks because it's slow and takes ages to boot
<yellabs-r2> lightweight
<Calinou> even ubuntu is much faster than mint
<yellabs-r2> windows 8 is faster too..
<yellabs-r2> :P
<yellabs-r2> ah, i still love ubuntu ...
<yellabs-r2> but the new chrome boook pixel, its neat too
<Calinou> windows 8 is slower than a tweaked xubuntu
<Calinou> also, laptops suck
<yellabs-r2> its thought that desktop computers will be absolete soon..
<Calinou> you got my epic facepalm
<Calinou> yellabs-r2: how about comparing desktop vs laptop hardware for more than three seconds?
<Calinou> screen sizes?
<Calinou> repairability/upgradability?
<Calinou> the "tower" PC isn't going to die anytime soon
<yellabs-r2> i agree with you , but market say's different, sales of smartphones / tablets are high...  and desktop sales are lower each year..
<Calinou> say's => says
<yellabs-r2> says *
<yellabs-r2> i use old second hand desktops, haven not bought a new one in years ..
<yellabs-r2> any way, thanks for the nice talk, i am off to do some work , take care, and have a nice day ..
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-05-26
<Agd_Scorp> If I take Commerce in O-Levels (CIE) and then keep doing Commerce to A-Levels, and then on the university-level. Can I make a shift to Computer Science?
<robin2> Not much going on here?
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-05-28
<UbuBen> anyone here?
<UbuBen> helloooooooo!
<UbuBen> nothing but bots i guess
<ububen> hi anyone alive here?
<DJones> ububen: The channel doesn't have much discussion
<DJones> If you need support, better asking in #ubuntu, if its general chat maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<ububen> i tried #ubuntu, but didn't get an answer, i'll try the other option. How do I change to it from here? is there a command?
<DJones> Use "/join #channelname"
<ububen> thanks
#ubuntu-discuss 2014-05-29
<DJones> csdeop DJones
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-25
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: afternoon lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hello mate
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hi!
<EriC^^> ok, i just woke up
<EriC^^> did a little sandwich there :P
<lotuspsychje> whats your time EriC^^
<EriC^^> 3pm
<BluesKaj> Hi lotuspsychje,  EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> 14h12 here and you just woke up?
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<lotuspsychje> heavy night EriC^^ ?
<EriC^^> yeah :P
<BluesKaj> 8:14 AM here
<BluesKaj> er 13
<BluesKaj> hehe
<EriC^^> nah nothing crazy
<BluesKaj> rainy here ...good day to take a rest
<lotuspsychje> yeah rainy here too
<lotuspsychje> you guys know if LTS is moved to top on ubuntu.com desktop download?
<lotuspsychje> it used to be latest ontop no?
<lotuspsychje> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<lotuspsychje> Recommended for most users.
<lotuspsychje> i like that
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, ontop??
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: well didnt latest ubuntu show 'ontop' of the page, or default?
<lotuspsychje> like if a user wanted to download ubuntu, he got 15.04 or whatever by default
<lotuspsychje> used to be other way around right?
<BluesKaj> I always thought the latest OS was the default preference
<lotuspsychje> yes thats what i mean
<lotuspsychje> now LTS shows at first
<lotuspsychje> and i think its a good idea
<lotuspsychje> i was thinking so much 15.04 users lately, i wanted to see if it showed default still
<BluesKaj> yeah well, I was never very impressed with 14.04 on my pc, 14.10 was much more stable
<lotuspsychje> really
<BluesKaj> but that could be KDE related
<lotuspsychje> perhaps yes
<lotuspsychje> ive installed over then 30 machines with trusty, never had any issue yet
<BluesKaj> never investigated I just moved on to 14,10 as soon a repos waqs available with some 14.10 packages
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: howdy mate
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, hey hey!
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: wb
<lotuspsychje> soon, we will have more supporters then ubuntu issues :p
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: lol
<lotuspsychje> :p
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> and fight over users who gets them first :p
<lotuspsychje> and ubuntu gets more stable by the minute
<lotuspsychje> doesnt make it easier for us poor volunteers :p
<EriC^^> :P
<BluesKaj> then the problems become more difficult to solve when they arise
<lotuspsychje> yeah thats true
<lotuspsychje> more and more specific issues lately
<EriC^^> what's this guy up to?
<lotuspsychje> a124?
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> he's on 13.04 and wants to upgrade
<lotuspsychje> not sure what he's trying to do
<cfhowlett> + wubi.  let's not forget the wubi.
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> !wubi
<ubot5> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> seems like they adjusted that text also
 * cfhowlett thinks "Seems clear enough!"
<lotuspsychje> ki7mt: hi mate!
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-26
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> wow alot of security holes patched lately
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Apport-Exploits-Closed-in-All-Supported-Ubuntu-OSes-482226.shtml
<lordievader> Good morning.
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: good morning :p
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, greetings sir
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: how did it go with that a124 guy, i had to go :p
<lotuspsychje> did he came into sense :p
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, I had to add him to /ignore.  Not sure if trolling or just obstinate.  either way, he was monopolizing my irc display
<lotuspsychje> ouch
<lotuspsychje> not too well then
<lotuspsychje> eol trolls :p
<cfhowlett> yeah, that's a thing.
<lotuspsychje> alot of ubuntu securit flaws getting patched lately oO
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/Apport-Exploits-Closed-in-All-Supported-Ubuntu-OSes-482226.shtml
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotuspsychje> evening to all
<EriC^^> evening lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: hello mate :p
<EriC^^> :p
<lotuspsychje> 1h46 cant sleep : (
<EriC^^> 2:46 here, i'm gonna sleep in a bit
<lotuspsychje> came back from school to get certificate for enterpreneur and the theorie still in my head
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i need that certificate to start my ubuntu store
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> ill try to start something like system76, but then cheaper and with ssd's inside
<EriC^^> that's awesome
<lotuspsychje> yeah, biggest problem will be finding cheaper barebone systems
<EriC^^> china :D
<EriC^^> no-brainer :P
<lotuspsychje> if you find some can always pass the url :p
<EriC^^> alibaba.com or something :P
<lotuspsychje> lol
<EriC^^> how the heck do you force the kernel to use a specific driver? =\
<lotuspsychje> modprobe?
<lotuspsychje> !modprobe
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<EriC^^> he installed the nvidia driver, but it keeps using the intel one and doesn't use his nvidia card
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: ah, does he have optimus?
<EriC^^> do you think he should blacklist the intel one? maybe it's a thing he should enable?
<EriC^^> yeah intel/nvidia
<EriC^^> *bios thing
<lotuspsychje> can you pastebin chipset card
<EriC^^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11379744/
<lotuspsychje> hmm, no optimus, but cuda
<lotuspsychje> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-gtx-660m/specifications
<lotuspsychje> maybe needs the cuda driver thing...saw it few days ago here
<lotuspsychje> nvidia-something
<lotuspsychje> like optimus needs nvidia-prime package
<EriC^^> oh ok
<lotuspsychje> cuda also needs a package to card enable
<lotuspsychje> !find nvidia
<ubot5> Found: nvidia-prime, nvidia-settings, ubuntu-drivers-common, boinc-nvidia-cuda, nvidia-cg-dev, nvidia-cg-doc, nvidia-cg-toolkit, nvidia-cuda-dev, nvidia-cuda-doc, nvidia-cuda-gdb (and 67 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<lotuspsychje> cant recall anymore
<lotuspsychje> might be somethinbg with toolkit
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-27
<EriC^^> do you think he should try the driver on the nvidia website?
<lotuspsychje> no, he needs a cuda package
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<ubot5> nvidia-cuda-toolkit (source: nvidia-cuda-toolkit): NVIDIA CUDA development toolkit. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 6.5.14-1 (vivid), package size 18555 kB, installed size 47466 kB
<lotuspsychje> try this one perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451672/installing-and-testing-cuda-in-ubuntu-14-04
<lotuspsychje> works kinda the same as an optimus card, system will use the cpu intel grafix, until nvidia-prime is installed to switch the card to nvidia
<lotuspsychje> i dont think you can even disable the intel grafix from bios
<EriC^^> oh
<EriC^^> should he install nvidia-prime ?
<lotuspsychje> no, its not an optimus card
<lotuspsychje> so would need a cuda package
<EriC^^> i found this though, maybe it's old though http://askubuntu.com/questions/517569/nvidia-gtx-660m-on-14-04-64-bit
<lotuspsychje> yeah old, bumblebee project is outdated
<lotuspsychje> bumblebee has now changes to nvidia-prime for optimus cards only
<lotuspsychje> for cuda cards, not sure never did myself
<lotuspsychje> but i think its that cuda toolkit
<EriC^^> i think that's a dev toolkit though
<EriC^^> i could be wrong, this is chinese to me :D
<lotuspsychje> well i saw it yesterday i think, something with toolkit and nvidia
<lotuspsychje> cant recall precisely
<lotuspsychje> ben64 knows alot of drivers
<lotuspsychje> maybe ask him in main, about this card?
<EriC^^> the guy left
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> oh :p
<lordievader> Goodmorning.
<tomp> Someone knows about the latest kernel ?
<lordievader> tomp: What do you mean?
<lordievader> 4.0 is available for both Vivid and Wily.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<tomp> lordievader: Oh sorry, I forgot to mention ... / Just coming from a channel where we merely discuss 12.04 - so I'm talking about the latest kernel for 12.04 LTS
<lordievader> tomp: Looks like 3.4: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<tomp> lordievader: Yep, I see. But that makes me wonder why update-manager's latest installation is 3.2.0-84-generic #121-Ubuntu, what is 3.2.0-84.121	Ubuntu-3.2.0-84.121 = Mainline Kernel Version 3.2.68 ???
<lordievader> tomp: That is because the mainline kernel ppa is not the main archive ;)
<tomp> lordievader: So I can't get update-manager fetch the latest available ?
<lordievader> tomp: If you add the mainline kernel ppa it wouldn't be a problem.
<tomp> lordievader: No disarrangements coming up doing that ?
<lordievader> Shouldn't be. Else you can just revert to your current kernel.
<tomp> lordievader: I'm distrusting the kernel to load all needed modules since 3.2.0.80 (where I had no problems). 83 and 84 are not stable for me. So it's not a question to revert to 84 but rather go back to 80 or go forward to anything known as stable. What I'm afraid of is messing up the automatic updates of the kernel then referencing more than one source !??
<lordievader> If you keep that kernel installed you can allways select it at boot time.
<tomp> Related topic: As you could see I'm fishing in muddy waters with my kernel issue. I've had a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging - but that's really too many options. Has anyone a simple starting point for locating the source of strange symptoms ??
<lordievader> Define strange symptoms...
<tomp> Unfortunately it's only strange - in earnest ...
<tomp> headache no1: It's not reproducible :-(
<tomp> What I mis-remember ...
<tomp> After 2,5h working the gnome-session was closed (by what?) an I found myself at the login ...
<tomp> Sometimes it freezes after starting the gnome-session ...
<tomp> Sometimes the gnome-session comes up almost normally but I'm missing e.g. network or sound ...
<tomp> As I said: Nothing of all that up to 3.2.0-80.116	Ubuntu-3.2.0-80.116	which was Mainline Kernel Version 3.2.68 too. Does anyone know, what Ubuntu specifics were changed in 3.2.0-82.119,3.2.0-83.120,3.2.0-84.121 ?
<lordievader> I guess you could read the changelogs.
<tomp> That's what I' just doing. But I can't see what could cause my trouble. Ah, one thing: CPU hard lockups were appearing, too :-(
<lordievader> Auch, those aren't nice.
<tomp> Doesn't help anything, could read changelogs ad infinitum .... :-(
<tomp> I'd need a starting point for my searching after the issue appeared - maybe it will not return ;-)
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-28
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> Hey lordievader, fine here , and you?
<lordievader> Doing good, reading the backlog of the Kubuntu meeting of yesterday.
<daftykins> an especially needy one on your case today i see, EriC^ ;)
<EriC^> hehe
<EriC^> oreos :D
<EriC^> he found my weakness
<daftykins> ;)
<daftykins> i only popped back in because i had to boot into a new kernel
<EriC^> you're not sticking around? =(
<daftykins> not sure, had a nice 10+ day break there
<daftykins> all the trolls were getting a bit much, shame to let them win in a way though i suppose
<EriC^> yeah
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-29
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> wafflejock and cfhowlett morning!
<cfhowlett> heyheyhey!
<wafflejock> lotuspsychje, hey just had some strangeness with my connection actually getting late here, but g'morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> afternoon to all
<lordievader> o/
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hello mate
<lotuspsychje> all ok?
<lordievader> Jup, trying to install Plasma 5.3.1
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/kde-plasma-5-3-released-heres-how-to-upgrade-in-kubuntu-15-04
<lordievader> That's 5.3 not 5.3.1 ;)
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lordievader> sgclark has just finished packaging 5.3.1 and she needs testers.
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: and your the pioneer to test it first :p
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Nope, soee beat me to it ;)
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: :p
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: :P
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: welcome, what can we do for you
<lotuspsychje> :p:p
<EriC^^> :P
<EriC^^> xP
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: lordievader has waked up to help you on qmeu
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: or you dont play with snappy anymore
<EriC^^> nah i didn't play with it anymore
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: What?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: oh lordie has played with snappy, and had a question on qemu for you, but its not needed anymore :p
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^
<lordievader> Err, I'm no qemu expert. I like the program. But I am in no way an expert.
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/All-Supported-Ubuntu-OSes-Receive-Update-for-OpenLDAP-Vulnerabilities-482731.shtml
<lotuspsychje> so much security holes been patched these days
<lotuspsychje> is there any channel you guys know, that handles ubuntu security?
<lotuspsychje> or report an exploit?
<EriC^^> nice
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-30
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje, how are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hello, great im fine
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: just joined #ubuntu-hardened channel about ubuntu's security and exploits
<cfhowlett> sounds ... nsfw-ish
<lordievader> I see.
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: well i wanted to know how come so many exploits are being patched lately for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> so this channel takes care of it
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Do you run a hardend kernel?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: no
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: this looks interesting to get involved: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/GettingInvolved
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: fternoon mate :p
<BluesKaj> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Go for it ;)
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: just added myself to security mailinglist
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: cant find any link about nvidia driver removal either
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, lemme look
<lotuspsychje> too many askbuntu results :p
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: but the opensource drivers still avalaible for lts right?
<cfhowlett> Yeah, opensource no problem.  just the proprietary was pulled.  very unusual
<lotuspsychje> yeah, and for LTS oO
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: its time linux starts taking over from win and mac, and stop this hardware boycot
<lotuspsychje> i hear less computers will be sold, because windows10 will be a free upgrade
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, well THIS year will be ... the year of the linux desktop!
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> good news for ubuntu, selling pc's with ubuntu as default then :p
<lotuspsychje> crazy how much distro's come out
<lotuspsychje> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Linux-Distributions/
<cfhowlett> windows10 free but I would be you still need to upgrade hardware for it to work.  that's why SO many computers here in China are still on WinXP
<lotuspsychje> true
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: and with lower hardware, you can run linux fine
<cfhowlett> indeed!
<lotuspsychje> i read a school in spain have converted the whole school with ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: http://itsfoss.com/spanish-school-ditches-windows-ubuntu/
<cfhowlett> I see a few linux adoptions in government, schools and libraries
<lotuspsychje> saves a lot of $$$$$$
<lotuspsychje> re
#ubuntu-discuss 2015-05-31
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon
<lordievader> How are you doing, lotuspsychje?
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: hello im fine tnx, and you?
<lordievader> I'm doing allright, I guess ;)
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hello mate
<lotuspsychje> your late :p
<lotuspsychje> heavy saturday? :P
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> hey lotuspsychje
<BluesKaj> yeah, we did a gig for a friend's birthday/BBQ
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<lotuspsychje> here its too rainy :p
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Indeed :(
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: 30+ degrees next weekend yes yes
<BluesKaj> it was cool here yesterday, almost cancelled the party but a big bonfire helped :-)
<BluesKaj> 30 is too much for me
<BluesKaj> 23 is perfect
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: well in our countys, sun is soo much away...30 we dont mind
<BluesKaj> ok
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Hmm, there doesn't seem to be many thunderstorms involved with that 30...
<lordievader> Odd ;)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> yeah mostly we have like 3 days 30 degrees that end with thunder
<lotuspsychje> then back to rainy summers :p
<BluesKaj> yes here if it's that warm we have short 20 min thunderstorm in the late afternoon
<BluesKaj> usually
<lordievader> Tue 09 we get thunderstorms it seems.
<lotuspsychje> where are those 2 months sunny summers
<lordievader> I got them in Canada, lots of nice weather :D
<lordievader> It wasn't two months, but still. Very nice weather.
<lotuspsychje> nice!
<lordievader> Jups :)
<BluesKaj> only 14 here today with N wind, so summer hasn't totally arrived yet
<lotuspsychje> yeah todays cold n rainy brrr
<lotuspsychje> only good to irc  on ubuntu :p
<bigdissaved> Morning
<bigdissaved> I have a quick question, Where/how could I recoment a kernel drivers be added to the ubuntu dist?
<bigdissaved> kern module
<BluesKaj> bigdissaved, in #kubuntu-devel
<bigdissaved> thanks. :)
<lordievader> bigdissaved: File a bug report.
<lordievader> Kubuntu has pretty much nothing to do with the Ubuntu kernel.
<lordievader> Or ask around in #ubuntu-kernel ofcourse.
<bigdissaved> :) thanks, I will
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-30
<NorbyDroid> Are ya familiar with the xserver Bashing-om?  ' startx '?
<daftykins> don't use startx on ubuntu
<daftykins> bad things happen!
<NorbyDroid> even in a command line only setup?
<dax> what bad things
<NorbyDroid> I tried it and now the pc starts and I see a prompt but I cannot do anything.
<daftykins> which user are you trying to run this as?
<daftykins> i'd be willing to bet you don't have enough of a DE to achieve anything, right there
<NorbyDroid> DO I need to run it as root?
<NorbyDroid> Possibly.
<dax> shouldn't be running startx as root on any distro
<daftykins> no you shouldn't be running a DE as root
<ibrumfield> Plymouthd crashes on startup on 16.04... anyone have any idea what might cause this?
<daftykins> this is the problem with pursuing this minimalist setup idea without experience, without the right packages you're gonna have a bad time
<daftykins> ibrumfield: this isn't a support channel - so #ubuntu for that
<NorbyDroid> Well one never learns not takin risks.  How elase if one is to learn but to jump in and try stuff out?
<daftykins> i'm just laying it out for you
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Yeah ,, I have a bit of familiarity .. // Did you install any X componenbts .. like say xorg ??. Can not start what is not installed .
<NorbyDroid> I start it and the screen goes blank and then it shows the prompt and that is all.  I can get to a new login by usin Ctrl-Alt-F2
<NorbyDroid> norby
<daftykins> or start a non-present DE :)
<NorbyDroid> Isn't X the DE?
<NorbyDroid> or XServer
<dax> no
<NorbyDroid> I have Xorg installed
<daftykins> X is the foundation, the DE's the walls
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Who was it that said they were not going to run a GUI ? // And who said you were in for a steep learning curve ?
<daftykins> hehe
<NorbyDroid> Okay okay toche
<NorbyDroid> Okay I figured out one error (I've made plenty).  I didn't have my program fully enabled so that was one problem.  When I run it (doen't need a GUI/DE) it only shows in a small section of the screen.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: We can work through this .. Just takes a bit of time .. and a lot of effort on your part for progressing on the linux curve . You chose to jump on here in the deep end .
<NorbyDroid> I'm willin to loose a few strands.
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: // What have you now for a terminal TTY ? .. IF tty maybe we can set 'page=1' to allow ,ore than one page of code to be displayed ??
<NorbyDroid> I don't know, to be honest.  I might just redo and start over not installing the stuff I did that messed it up.
<daftykins> it sounds like you'd be better off learning in a VM with this stuff
<NorbyDroid> What does Control-Alt-F2 do?  Restarts a new session?
<daftykins> install, snapshot, experiment... revert to the snapshot if you make a mistake
<NorbyDroid> That does sound like a plan daftykins
<NorbyDroid> I do have 15.04 CLI setup in vbox already
<NorbyDroid> clear
<daftykins> that release is EOL, so it would not be worth working with
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: Well .. practice makes perfect .. but this is 'buntu .. always fixable with time effort and a liveDVD . So long as you can get a terminal one can remove and install; 'til ya get it like ya like .
<NorbyDroid> True
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: In a default install there are 8 TTYs availabale . ( ctl+alt+F2 is TTY2) .. the GUI generally runs ion TTY7 .
<NorbyDroid> Ah
<Bashing-om> Smoke break .. be back in just a bit .
 * Bashing-om is back
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: As you have a strong background and an interest on 'buntu as the development environment, we will expend the foundational efforts to groom you such that soonest you can be a contributing member of the community . Takes time . I have heard that the curve is 10 years .
<seto> got a question for you all
<seto> im wanting to uninstall a bunch of junk i dont use
<seto> and want to make it more or less as simple as right click a menu item and select remove
<seto> eg if i wanted to remove xchat i would right click it in the internet sub menu and select a option remove i found this and it seems like im on the right track more or less
<seto> http://archive.oreilly.com/pub/h/3156
<seto> basically would be a new contxt menu item
<seto> i know id need to enter my sudo pass each program but yeh should work
<daftykins> that's a support question
<seto> yeh i wasnt sure
<seto> seems a little of both really
<daftykins> what's wrong with sudo apt-get purge program1 program2 programN?
<NorbyDroid> --purge remove
<NorbyDroid> ?
<seto> have to look up each in the menu to see what i dont want and then make up a list etc
<seto> where this way i see what i dont want and just right click purge remove what ever
<seto> i want to create a script at some point to do it in one click
<pauljw> what's the matter with using synaptic?
<pauljw> ah
<seto> exactly
<seto> its faster to just right click and get rid of
<seto> i figure it is doable but just never tried it before
<seto> i know its possible to add right click options
<NorbyDroid> Sounds like an equilivent to an uninstall link in WIndows
<seto> so should be able to do say apt-get purge somewildcardstring
<seto> basically yeh
<Bashing-om> seto: Consider; that is a functionality of synaptic . Does that job very well .
<seto> little simpler and cleaner though
<seto> true true
<seto> thast how i did it the last time
<seto> using installed
<daftykins> NorbyDroid: no, you don't need to specify both
<seto> prob is though it lists libs drivers etc as well
<daftykins> seto: i don't see why the design needs to change just for you, personally
<daftykins> i mean this task is being done once then you'll be sorted...
<seto> with me and my fooling around with stuff yeh prob not once lol
<NorbyDroid> Okay daftykins.  Does it wirk with just 'purge' or does it need the -- first?
<daftykins> you can read up the usage from the 'man' page
<daftykins> "man apt-get"
<NorbyDroid> There are alot of man-pages I need to read upon.
<daftykins> a lot, yep
<pauljw> this linux stuff is a real pita...
<NorbyDroid> Can ya define pita?  Is that good or bad?
<pauljw> people eating tasty animals??
<pauljw> pain in the butt
<NorbyDroid> we have a racoon here we wanna get rid of ;)
<pauljw> ummm...
<NorbyDroid> I find linux a joy.
<pauljw> me too, i love it
<Bashing-om> NorbyDroid: A wonderful thing we have a manual as close as the terminal . -- a wealth of documentation in /usr/share/doc/ directories .
<NorbyDroid> Loved DOS.  Liked Windows 3.x and Win 9x.  Took a couple years to swap to XP.  Now I run Linux as my main OS.
<NorbyDroid> Will be scanning those into memory Bashing-om.
<daftykins> you don't ever come away from the command line if you do Windows in depth
<pauljw> :)
<NorbyDroid> On my other desktop I have XP installed, but I run DOS on it more using a 16GB usb.
<daftykins> not wise running EOL operating systems
<seto> thing about xp is it is way more bloaty than windows 7
<NorbyDroid> I do it for legacy programs and stuff I refuse to leg go of.
<daftykins> seto: that's a really daft statement
<seto> i put the 32 bit ver of 7 on a very old compaq laptop that was orig xp pro
<NorbyDroid> >let go of<
<seto> it used about 1/3 the ram and ran one heck of allot faster
<NorbyDroid> I've litteraly killed a laptop runnin Win 7.
<seto> not really daftykins
<seto> i thought it was going to be a uge mistake to at first
<daftykins> yeah right, with XP being the used install no doubt - so an apples to oranges comparison
<daftykins> sorry but that's 100% rubbish
<seto> but just post install 7 was going on 300ish mb ram compaired to a bit over 500 on the laptop with 1gb ram
<seto> tried both ways honestly
<dbz2k> I wish I could figure out how to stop ubuntu from deleting old kernels
<seto> i first reinstalled xp and was around 350 to 400 7 was about 310 or so
<seto> after tweaking a bit 7 was jusst south 300
<daftykins> you know 7 caches like Linux and XP doesn't, right?
<daftykins> www.linuxatemyram.com
<seto> yep
<seto> think for 64 bit only
<daftykins> lol.
<seto> not sure on that would need to check to be sure
<daftykins> i can tell you already that's false
<daftykins> it's no wonder some folk flock to another OS when they don't understand the one they begin with
<seto> oh i understand windows quite well
<seto> im constantly working on windows comps kind of my job
<seto> just dont run in to 7 32 bit much
<daftykins> again, the above challenges that :)
<seto> actually other than my laptop i had i think i seen one other 32 bit install
<NorbyDroid> I didn't like the way MS was goin startin with Vista so I went full on linux and haven't looked back.  Not one regret.
<seto> if you say so
<seto> i just know that on my old system that it ran way leaner than xp ever did
<seto> esp with tweaking
<daftykins> then you sir, cannot configure Windows.
<seto> again believe what you want or dont i really dont much care
<ibrumfield> #windows
<seto> been working on computers for 22 years
<NorbyDroid> Which sir?
<seto> working for one company right now for 30 a hour doing service calls and have already went back to previous customers for other comps of their a few times
<NorbyDroid> In a way I enjoyed the home computers more than the personal computers we have now.
<daftykins> home? o0
<seto> heh old hardware was more fun NorbyDroid
<seto> more hardware hacking possible than now
<NorbyDroid> Yea know the3 old Commodore computers, TI, Tandy (Radio Shoack) etc.
<NorbyDroid> I still have a TI-99/4a here
<seto> lol tsr80 color computer 2 :p
<NorbyDroid> Not tryin to show my age, but oh well.  lol
<NorbyDroid> :P
<seto> 42 here so yeh i remember many of those old comps lol
<seto> intelevision 2 game consol any one :p
<NorbyDroid> Close to my age.
<seto> console even
<NorbyDroid> Just turned 46 last month
<seto> how about mfm hds or rfms hehe
<seto> and oops ment 43 not 2 typoed
<NorbyDroid> Remember the old 8 inch floppies?
<seto> a little before my time
<seto> but not by much
<seto> i started working on computers for a living in 94
<seto> fooled around with some basic ones tsr80s etc before that
<NorbyDroid> If I remember the old Commodore PET and Radio Shack computers used those
<seto> i remember when the mmx cpus first hit etc
<NorbyDroid> I used to go around and helpin people out with their systems.
<seto> yeh and tape drives lol
<NorbyDroid> I still have one of those.
<seto> i had a old leading edge 386 20 at one point
<seto> with the daughter board that had the cpu and ram on it etc
<seto> those old tape drives were nice for remastering ld tapes you had
<NorbyDroid> My oldest system here is a Packard 166Mhz.  I maxed it out in ram, video menory and I added a DVD drive, 2 8GB hds a zip and tape drive as ell.
<NorbyDroid> well
<seto> they had way better read and write heads than a walkman or boom box
<NorbyDroid> I don't count the TI because that is a different beast.
<seto> hmm maxed out vid mem
<NorbyDroid> The Packard has 128MB (max ram) and 2mb video.
<seto> im thinking s3 virge 2 meg upgradeable to 8?
<seto> or was it a tritan card
<NorbyDroid> I took memory out of an old Cirrus logic board and used it in the packard to go from 1mb to 2mb
<seto> ahh ok
<seto> old cirus logics were nearly unkillable lol
<seto> i kept s3 virge cards in pci and agp for ever
<seto> for known good hardware for testing hard ware probs
<NorbyDroid> I use an old Sound Blaster 64Gold for the sound.  Sweet card.
<seto> yep
<seto> had that one the asound clone sb plat and the bay amp for it
<seto> also had a new q bay amp damn that thing was nice
<seto> paid 159 for it on release day
<NorbyDroid> I have been meaning to get the Packard back up.  It wasn't put in a safe place and when I started it the main drive popped and died.  I have a new 8GB I need to put in it.
<seto> packard bell lol
<seto> does yours have the wires on the back of the mobo where they bypassed dead traces and such on the board lol
<NorbyDroid> I love that old comp.  Was my first PC.
<NorbyDroid> No, I don't have one of those.
<seto> cant by pass dead traces any more really
<NorbyDroid> I lost alot of stuff in my move some years back
<seto> 3+ layers killed that pretty much for good
<seto> back when they were single and dual layer only you could bypass dead traces or use a pint pen to bridge broken ones
<seto> paint even
<NorbyDroid> If y'all like ASCII art and text stuff I would like y'alls opinion of my Norby project.
<seto> did a few old server boards that were dual layer pcb
<NorbyDroid> It is all texst and includes alot of stuff.
<seto> well guess ill spend part of the day tomorow stripping away the extra stuff from my install
<seto> right now its hovering right around 9 gigs installed
<seto> on a chromebook with a piddly 16gb ssd thats a bit big lol
<NorbyDroid> My system here has a 2TB hard drive split into 1tb/1tb partitions
<NorbyDroid> Quite a bit of overkill, in my opinion
<seto> yeh this one doesnt have a upgradeable ssd
<NorbyDroid> Dual core 3Ghz 3GB ram
<seto> i want to get one of the 16 gb ram pixels that have removeable ssds
<seto> figure get 16 gb ram model with 32 gb ssd
<NorbyDroid> Referin to a desktop or laptop?
<seto> pull it and put a 750 gb to 1.5 tb mechanical in it
<NorbyDroid> This is a slimline Lenovo desktop here I amreferin to
<seto> chromebook basically a laptop
<seto> ultra portable and light with crazy battery life lol
<NorbyDroid> Leo has been talkin bout the chromebooks alot lately
<seto> right now with bloat from default install it boots in about 50 seconds from power off
<NorbyDroid> Leo Laporte
<seto> ill have it down to sub 45 seconds soon enough
<seto> some of the high end ones are no joke
<seto> beefy little comps
<seto> i7 cpus
<seto> 16 to 32 gb ram 64 to 128 gb ssds
<seto> think the one even has a 4k display
<seto> with i think nvidia gpu
<seto> pretty basic one though
<seto> or maybe that is a to be released one
<seto> personally i want to get back in to custom builds again
<seto> and offer kubuntu or other variant of ubuntu as a os choice
<seto> in this day and age most do not need windows as they mostly just do web and email
<seto> most by a slim margine though
<seto> still lots of gamers who need windows for gaming because of direct x
<seto> i ended up installing linux for about 8 customers in the last month
<seto> all because they seen my chrome book and liked how it ran and worked
<seto> what gts the most comments is what the one guy called the start menu on steroids lol
<seto> he liked the way it organises every thing
<seto> and he dont do games etc
<seto> and has used open office for years any ways
<seto> so installed kubuntu etc
<NorbyDroid> I just saw my old Pentium IBM ThinkPad.  Forgot I had that.
<NorbyDroid> Non-mmx if I am not mistaken.
<NorbyDroid> HUGE ;) hard drive at 1gb
<seto> i ran smooth wll on a old compaq pent 90 with like 16mb ram and a 2gb hd
<seto> way way over powered for it
<seto> now granted i ran php my admin apache and squid and bind on it
<seto> all dns look ups were basically done on the box
<seto> cant remember now what dns servers it used for fall back before bind took over
<seto> eg some new site not already on the firewall box
<seto> i only rebooted that system once in like 8 years of service
<seto> the second time i tried rebooting it the hd refused to spin back up lol
<seto> had a old red hat machine as well as a win2k pro and another win2k machine that was adv server
<seto> also had a windows xp machine that started out as a 98 se machine
<NorbyDroid> I did a reversal.  Took an XP laptop and swapped it out for WIn 98
<seto> eeew lol
<seto> i installed windows 3.0 on a ath clasic 700 mh with 64 mb ram once lol
<seto> that was uh interesting ...
<seto> obviously it did not read all the ram but yeh
<NorbyDroid> I have 98 decked out with alot of updates, USB comparable to XP, a way to run XP-only programs, and an XP look.  Really sweet setup.
<seto> oh and win 98 on a 386 20 mhz to once
<seto> that was a interesting poc lol
<NorbyDroid> Ever had Win v1 runnin off a floppy drive?
<NorbyDroid> modern system.
<seto> took hours to boot
<NorbyDroid> lol
<seto> and did not shut down even after 5 days sitting
<seto> i had a legit win 1 system
<seto> was on a very old compaq 286 with mfm hd 300 meg
<seto> biggest mfm hd made
<seto> think was 380 mb total
<seto> double height 5.25
<seto> it met its end by being fed to a repavers pavement grinder :p
<seto> road crew let me do it to lol
<seto> that was 17 years ago now that it got ate
<seto> still bits of it in the pavement
<seto> they use one of those single pass pavers
<seto> where it grinds up front heats melts mixxes lays down new
<NorbyDroid> I am off to work on my project.  Later taters.
<seto> yeh bed tme for me more or less
<seto> going to watch a ep or 2 of code geass
<seto> and the ncis ep i got cued up
<NorbyDroid> Jinkies!  About that time.
<NorbyDroid> Didn't realize it was about 2300 hours.
<seto> yep
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ibrumfield> lotuspsychje: Morning
<lotuspsychje> hi ibrumfield
 * lotuspsychje is hitting a hot shower
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pauljw> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning pauljw
<BluesKaj> switched back to adblock lite on FF, bluhell was blocking the video player supplied by some sites, took me a while to figure it out ;-)
<pauljw> :)
<NorbyDroid> Not sure if it is my systems or not but I cannot get the Lubuntu 16.04 i386 to work.
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-05-31
<ankitkulkarni> hi guyes , can anyone help me with the question "http://askubuntu.com/questions/779385/force-rescan-of-the-pci-device-which-was-wrongly-detected-by-os"
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<de-facto> Hey pauljw
<pauljw> hi de-facto :)
<de-facto> Meizu Pro 5's are shipping: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/05/meizu-pro-5-unboxing
<pauljw> cool, hope they're up to the task.
<de-facto> yeah, imho the hardware sounds quite tempting yet one reads about meizu having some problems with delivery sometimes
<pauljw> yep, i've read the same.
<BluesKaj> hi pauljw. de-facto
<pauljw> morning BluesKaj
<brushdemon> .>.
<baizon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqur3jhjoJs
<daftykins> mostly user error and not exactly ubuntu discussion given it's a Windows + Mac only program
<baizon> ok
<dbz2k> hi guys
<daftykins> lo
<dbz2k> do you guys run mainline kernel on your installation
<daftykins> that would be very silly
<daftykins> ubuntu kernels have patches specific to ubuntu
<dbz2k> true, but they shouldn't break anything since the kernel very rarely breaks userspace
<daftykins> mainline are only for testing, if you had an issue i would refuse to help if you ran mainline - simple as that
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-01
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> hello lotuspsychje ... Turned slow .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> just about end_of_session for me.
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: ok mate, have a nice one :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: K; will see you and all .. on the flip . Take care .
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> started work yet?
<lotuspsychje> yep
<lotuspsychje> have 2 weeks course
<EriC^^> cool, how's it going?
<lotuspsychje> great, its crowdy kitchen,but fun!
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> from 12-14 its real intense
<lotuspsychje> all kinds of dishes flying around lol
<EriC^^> hehe
<lotuspsychje> have an appointment with my accoutant aswell to discuss the ubuntu store
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> bbl brakfast, see you later EriC^^
<EriC^^> ok, later
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<OerHeks> hey the worker is back
<lotuspsychje> i have day off today OerHeks :p
<lotuspsychje> 3 days course left in brussels, then ill start for real
<ducasse> hey, lotuspsychje, good luck with the new job :)
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: in belgium there's a guy that has won 25.000 euro in court, because the company refused his soliciation because he was 'too old', so he went to court for age discrimination
<lotuspsychje> thank you ducasse :p
<OerHeks> yes we are too old ..
<OerHeks> too old to spend 25.000 too :-D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-touch-ota-11-launches-today-for-all-ubuntu-phones-and-the-ubuntu-tablet-504717.shtml
<lotuspsychje> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> wb EriC^^
<EriC^^> thanks man
<EriC^^> fml i think i signed up at the wrong company or something
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, mucking about with resize2fs is dangerous afaik and he's obviously not listening
<EriC^^> my phone been going off giving new email msg arrived all day and yesterday
<EriC^^> 146 new emails wtf
<EriC^^> all spam
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: uh
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: what did you signed up for?
<EriC^^> i dunno
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yeah sounds like a monlogue to me..
<BluesKaj> yeah there's no point
<EriC^^> it's a vps BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yeah, we're supposed top read minds
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: http://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies 52 vacant oO
<lotuspsychje> hey de-facto
<de-facto> Hey Guys :)
<BluesKaj> hi de-facto
<lotuspsychje> BrunoY: welcome
<BluesKaj> well I'm impressed with mpv player. i renders difficult video very nicely even compared to vlc and and setting up a.mpv config file enables it to run Dolby Digital and DTS audio without a hitch ...so far> VLC will do this aswell , but not without a lot of setting up beforehand  and the video rendering is not nearly as smooth .
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yeah i very like smplayer aswell
<lotuspsychje> plays 1080p on my old ati X800 where vlc bottlenecks..
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, yeah , mpv is just a newer version of mpalyer which has always been a reliable video player
<lotuspsychje> think mpv installs togheter with smplayer
<lotuspsychje> !info smplayer
<ubot5> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer, MPlayer2 and MPV. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.11.0~ds0-1 (xenial), package size 1453 kB, installed size 3845 kB
<BluesKaj> yup
<lotuspsychje> you gotta love those lightweight linux pro packages :p
<EriC^^> man we need some new movies lotus
<EriC^^> i think xmen apocalypse is out
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah saw that trailer
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: im still waiting for the new kickboxer movie :p
<lotuspsychje> tyson gonna be playing along lol
<EriC^^> nice
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, if you have DD and DTS capable audio equipment then this config fiel tut will work for you ;  http://shellscreen.blogspot.ca/2014/11/6-channel-aac-to-ac3-on-fly-encoding-on.html
<EriC^^> the nice guys seems nice
<EriC^^> how to make money
<DJones> EriC^^: You should suggest to ueber that they install Ubuntu for support :)
<DJones> I'm not a fan of not helping for questions just because they're not using Ubuntu, if its general, I don'thave any issues with support
<EriC^^> same here
<DJones> Yep
<lotuspsychje> he never mentioned his ubuntu version indeed
<DJones> He did
<DJones> 16:23 < ueber> it's debian
<DJones> Doesn't bother me anyway
<lotuspsychje> oh..
<DJones> Specially when the channel is quiet
<lotuspsychje> hi Switches
<Switches> heya lotuspsychje
<JanC> BluesKaj: mpv is more like a quite different fork of mplayer currently
<BluesKaj> JanC, yeah , but mplayer is no longe being developed from what I read , mpv supposedly has replaced it.
<JanC> mplayer 1.3.0 was released in February this year...
<JanC> BluesKaj: mpv is a fork/successor of mplayer2, which itself was a fork of the still being developed original mplayer
<BluesKaj> forks knives , I'm not worried about splitting hairy definitions ...define if you must , but I'm not gonna lose any sleep over whether it's afork or not
<JanC> BluesKaj: the point is that it's not "a newer version of"
 * BluesKaj shrugs ok , point taken
<BluesKaj> it's still a better performing player than vlc , that was my point
<JanC> VLC has a slightly better UI for most people though
<JanC> most of the codec code is shared between all these projects too
<BluesKaj> stuff to do for a while ....BBL
<baizon> damn, thats pretty hot... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUiEnTLFFdk
<lotuspsychje> baizon: nice 1
<lotuspsychje> bbl showertime
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-02
<pauljw> hi everyone
<Bashing-om> done for now ... next time !
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-03
<Bashing-om> sleepy bye time, G night .
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<daftykins> guys what's that addition to a command to make command output english?
<daftykins> e.g. to get someone foreigns "sudo parted -l" ?
<daftykins> was it something like "export lang=C" ?
<nacc> daftykins: i was going to suggest changing the locale, yeah
<daftykins> ah export LC_ALL=C
<nacc> yeah, and it should be sufficient for them to do
<nacc> LC_ALL=C sudo parted -l, i think?
<daftykins> lets try! thanks :)
<hggdh> daftykins: env LC_ALL=C ...
<daftykins> ta, sorted in the target channel :) (#ubuntu-uk )
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-04
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2016-06-05
<Bashing-om> All I can stand .. can stands no more . G night .
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-29
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> \o
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje ducasse
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<ducasse> hi EriC^^ - fine here, and you?
<EriC^^> good thanks
<ducasse> how did it go with the mobo last night?
<lotuspsychje> have a nice one guys
<lotuspsychje> city walk :p
<EriC^^> ducasse: good, it seems ok now :)
<ducasse> EriC^^: how did you fix it? :)
<EriC^^> i didnt really fix it, when i use a crt screen instead of the hdmi on the gpu's it just works (the bios and uefi list)
<ducasse> right, you mentioned that - i thought you got lcd working again. it's a really odd problem, though...
<EriC^^> yeah it is, it's ok, i just need the bios to set the settings and probably will never use it again
<EriC^^> so it's ok
<EriC^^> the company sent me an email to say when and where to pick the stuff up for testing and to make sure the cpu has no bent pins cause that voids the warranty
<ducasse> can you make sense of the wall of text from intelcore in main?
<ducasse> he's missing some libraries, i think, but other than that i'm not at all sure what he's got and not
<EriC^^> hmm let me see
<EriC^^> wow lots of text there
<EriC^^> :D
<ducasse> EriC^^: he was typing constantly for an hour, now it seems he's back to just random nonsense now and then ;)
<EriC^^> did you see alien covenant yet?
<ducasse> nope, there were no tickets left when we were thinking of going, and after that we haven't been able to find a good day for it. i hope we'll see it this week.
<EriC^^> aha
<ducasse> have you seen anything good lately?
<EriC^^> nope
<EriC^^> if one wants to extend the range of a wifi signal, he needs a repeater?
<ducasse> no movies here either, watching a tv series atm...
<ducasse> yes, or a more powerful router/bigger antennas
<EriC^^> aha
<ducasse> personally i really like the mikrotik stuff. powerful, extremely flexible and pretty cheap.
<ducasse> ubiqity are also nice, but there are one or two drawbacks to them.
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> the ups i got for the mining rig kind of sucks, it's rated at 600w but the electricity went out for a sec today and it turned off
<EriC^^> with 2 gpu running, that's like 260w and 200w for the pc?
<EriC^^> motherboard + hdd + fan would use up around 200w i guess less even?
<ducasse> depends on cpu, etc.
<EriC^^> (it's a i3 6100 the tdp is 50w or so)
<EriC^^> without the gpu's running the ups holds up, hmm
<ducasse> i'm *really* bad at estimating stuff like that. there's an online 'calculator' for figuring out psu/ups size somewhere, unsure if i bookmarked it...
<EriC^^> honestly i shouldn't have got them, i had set up ubuntu to switch to read only mode when it boots with echo "u" > /proc/sysrq-trigger or so it makes it real easy to just switch it off and on without a screen
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> yeah i read something about va or something, it said 1200va but it also says 600w on it, it's heavy as heck, it was cheap though $76 or so the others were like $200-300
<EriC^^> so it could be it just sucks :D
<ducasse> a cheap ups may not be worth it's weight in gold, no ;)
<EriC^^> it's ok though i really only just need it for stuff like flashing the cards with a new bios and stuff like that so it doesn't get bricked, also i can use it with the ps4 now
<EriC^^> haha yeah :D
<EriC^^> i got 2 of them :D one will be a reserve i guess
<ducasse> i've been thinking of getting a ups for my file server, but in the five years i've lived here the power has never gone out once, so it's not a huge priority :)
<ducasse> i've got a surge protector, though.
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> that's definitely a good investment
<ducasse> yep, they are. the one on my desk also has usb ports :)
<EriC^^> there's still something kind of "odd" after i reflashed the bios, i attempted to boot the live usb to set ubuntu back first in the efibootmgr, live usb wouldn't boot, kept getting a black screen with no console at f1
<EriC^^> nice
<ducasse> hmm. this is why i avoid msi ;)
<EriC^^> i have a bad feeling about this one
<ducasse> can you return it and get something different?
<EriC^^> it must be the reflash cause i set it back after the cmos reset and it was still fine, as soon as i hit enter in grub for "try ubuntu" it gives a black screen, without quiet splash and nomodeset added too
<EriC^^> i can't really cause the other boards they have aren't gpu friendly
<EriC^^> it was either this or the msi z97a (it supports 7gpu's) but it went out of stock before i could get it
<EriC^^> i'll try the crt again after lunch, who knows
<ducasse> odd that that makes a difference.
<ducasse> brb
<EriC^^> !mainline
<ubot5> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<pauljw> Hi everyone
<EriC^^> hi pauljw :)
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<pauljw> hey EriC^^ , good here thanks, you?
<EriC^^> good thanks
<pauljw> :)
<EriC^^> :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<EriC^^> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi pauljw
<pauljw> :)
<ducasse> \o BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey ducasse
<BluesKaj> was busy reading about Void Linux , interesting distro, no systemd , but it's a rolling release, something I haven't made up my mind about yet, positive or negative...seems like a very interesting experiment just the same.
<ducasse> looked at it a while back, but decided to go with arch instead. i have no major gripes with systemd yet.
<oerheks> rolling release is a fashion word, it sounds like you allways get the latest and greatest and good tested software.
<ducasse> if only...
<pauljw> oerheks, i've been running pclinuxos here for about 11yrs now and it's a rolling release.  latest and greatest, no, well tested, yes.  we've had very good luck with it so far.
<BluesKaj> oerheks, there's no emphasis on latest an greatest software, mostly a cautious thoroughly tested software approach, at least that's my take on this one.
<oerheks> Yes, i wanted tested , but it depends on too many details, i am happy with point releases like ubuntu
<oerheks> and fedora
<BluesKaj> and i do like the idea of using kde4 again
<ducasse> tired of plasma? :)
<BluesKaj> kde4 is plasma as well, but with some kde4 features that i used a lot that were dropped in kde/plasma5
<ducasse> ah, i thought the plasma name came with kde5...
<BluesKaj> well kde4/plasma workspace is the official ttitle
<BluesKaj> too many words in a the title :-)
<BluesKaj> and too many words in a title tends to blur it's real meaning
<ducasse> you're still on debian?
<BluesKaj> yup
<BluesKaj> and kubuntu 17.10
<ducasse> when i'm done playing with arch i might give debian sid another shot, i kind of miss it.
<BluesKaj> debian stretch here
<pauljw> biab... have to mow.
<BluesKaj> heh, i have to mow too, but it's too wet ...raining on and off here
<oerheks> use a scythe perhaps?
<pauljw> back... whew it's hot out there!!
<oerheks> :-)
<pauljw> biab
<oerheks> baby-in-a-brewery
<ducasse> brain-in-a-basket
<EriC^^> evening guys
<Bashing-om> Hey hey EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> hey Bashing-om :D
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Looks to be another crazy day in wonderland ( main) .
<EriC^^> crazy trolly or crazy lots of stuff going on
<EriC^^> ?
<Bashing-om> Just wierd off the wall stuff . So far - not beem on long - no trolls !
<Bashing-om> been*
<EriC^^> ah :)
<EriC^^> better than a quiet channel! :D
<EriC^^> i will brb in a few mins
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: getting set for kostkon to educate us on zesty swap file access .
<kostkon> Bashing-om, lol. right.
<Bashing-om> kostkon: well, some one has to pick up my slack :P
<kostkon> Bashing-om, :/
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-30
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<xangua> Good midnight
<xangua> Raining here
<lotuspsychje> hey xangua
<lotuspsychje> we had 2 weeks like 25-30 degrees here
<lotuspsychje> off to work guys, have a nice1
<Bashing-om> o/ lotuspsychje take care
<lotuspsychje> ttyl Bashing-om ; )
<ducasse> morning!
<EriC^^> x
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/kde-plasma-5-10-features
<Bashing-om> Are we having fun, or what ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: yeah its very fun :p
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: a bit slow started
<Bashing-om> Ueah, so I see .. that in this cas id OK to be slow .. in/out for work outside . Got hot and bothered, come to irc :)
<Bashing-om> case is OK *
<lotuspsychje> i dont have power in the garden yet, so max 1h battery irc on laptop
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: me being single minded like I am .. desktop system for me ... Kids got both lap tops I did mess around with :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: you got them ubuntu also?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Betcha ! Wife does Windows, I do not !
<lotuspsychje> :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Middle dayghter run Windows too on her lappie , I have warned her , " next time you get it back running ubuntu " .
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> with daddy's xubuntu
<Bashing-om> Uh Huh !
<lotuspsychje> falling asleep almost on the speed of main
<Bashing-om> Well, my solution to ^ .. hack away at someone else's code while you wait for main :) ( one of these days I will make it work )
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-05-31
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: \o ..kept your seat warm for ya ... - I move over now .
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> coffee & linux news first
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: 1st things first - get the mind right :)
<lotuspsychje> http://news.softpedia.com/news/sudo-vulnerability-patched-in-all-supported-ubuntu-linux-releases-update-now-516150.shtml
<lotuspsychje> https://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3304-1/
<lotuspsychje> spread the word
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: ouch -- but that was fast on the security team's part !
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> unless systems need to be kept update
<lotuspsychje> !info audacity
<ubot5> audacity (source: audacity): fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-1 (xenial), package size 2784 kB, installed size 9128 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info obs-studio
<ubot5> Package obs-studio does not exist in xenial
<ducasse> hi all
<lotuspsychje> morning ducasse
<ducasse> hi lotuspsychje - all well?
<lotuspsychje> yeah fine here ducasse
<lotuspsychje> much working
<lotuspsychje> 44 hours last week
<ducasse> wow, a bit more than they promised you? :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: yeah..
<jink> Goed bezig. :)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys have a nice1
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-01
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<lotuspsychje> all ok?
<ducasse> all good, yes. you?
<lotuspsychje> splendid weather again here
<ducasse> same here. work today?
<lotuspsychje> yep, tomorrow off
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader[m]
<lordievader[m]> Hey ducasse, how are you?
<ducasse> all good, and you?
<lordievader[m]> Doing good here :)
<ducasse> still waking up, but some more tea will clear that up :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lordievader[m]> :)
<lordievader[m]> ducasse: Enjoy
<lotuspsychje> hey brunch
<brunch> good morning, lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> http://www.deviantart.com/customization/screenshots/nix/newest/
<lotuspsychje> newest desks
<lordievader[m]> In that category, I like browsing https://www.reddit.com/r/battlestations/
<lotuspsychje> lordievader[m]: monsters :p
<lordievader[m]> ?
<lotuspsychje> monster machines to battle
<lordievader[m]> Nah, some are friendly ;)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<EriC^^> hiya BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi EriC^^ , wwhat's happening?
<EriC^^> not much, eating some icecream :D you?
<BluesKaj> just morning coffee here
<EriC^^> cool
<EriC^^> where in canada are you from?
<BluesKaj> trying to get geared up for the day ahead. I'm about 400KM North of Toronto
<EriC^^> ah cool
<BluesKaj> small town near Lake Huron /North Channel..very touristy area
<EriC^^> that's cool
<BluesKaj> yeah , it's nice here...winters are very cold by your mediterranean climate standards tho
<EriC^^> yeah, some people i knew from canada used to say you guys got special jackets against the cold
<EriC^^> the jackets there are designed some way and are great
<EriC^^> i've always wanted to visit canada, i had some friends there i knew from irc and we stayed friends for a long time but never met
<EriC^^> seems like a very fun and peaceful country at the same time
<EriC^^> you were born there?
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, I was born in Finland to swedish speaking parents, sort of like Linux Torvalds. We emigrated to Canada when i was a small child. So I basically grew up here.
<BluesKaj> Linus Torvalds :-)
<BluesKaj> What about you EriC^^ , lived in Lebanon all your life?
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: i was born in the usa, came to lebanon when i was about 6 and was raised here in lebanon
<EriC^^> hey pauljw
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, interesting and you stayed, still have American citizenship ?
<EriC^^> yup
<BluesKaj> cool
<BluesKaj> I've lived in Canada since I was 4 yrs old ...I'm an old retired guy now ...kids are all grown and I have 5 grandchildren
<EriC^^> that's nice :)
<BluesKaj> Linux has become my hobby, especially in winter , it's kinda fun :-)
<EriC^^> yup
<pauljw> hey EriC^^ , BluesKaj, everyone.  how's it going today?
<BluesKaj> hi pauljw, fine here, and you ?
<pauljw> doing well, BluesKaj.  keep getting called away from the computer... :)
<BluesKaj> Dreyk, check your irc cleint/internet connection or turn off auto join
<tgm4883> Is there a name for when someone has added so many 'fixes' to something that it doesn't even resemble the original item anymore so you don't want to work on it?
<BluesKaj> tgm4883, patched to death ?
<tgm4883> BluesKaj: I was hoping for a one word catchy name, like the xy problem
<BluesKaj> catchy , ok patchy :-)
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<lotuspsychje> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/latest-ubuntu-17-10-update-ditches-unity-desktop-installs-gnome
<EriC^^> hey all
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<EriC^^> what's up lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: just finished work
<EriC^^> cool
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: tommorow first laptop delivery for a customer
<EriC^^> nice!
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: Clevo i3 4gig ram 850 pro samsung ssd
<EriC^^> nice :D
<EriC^^> it's the dawn of a new time
<EriC^^> hehe you know what i mean
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: this customer needs windows, so its an exception
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: i was thinking to install ubuntu-gnome  16.04 on first ubuntu system i sell
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: so the 18.04 unity=>gnome shock will be less
<EriC^^> yeah that's an idea
<EriC^^> still cant believe unity will go
<lotuspsychje> same here
<lotuspsychje> i silently hope, that gnome survey will give us a nice workable default gnome
<EriC^^> hope so
<EriC^^> i never liked gnome much, felt fat
<lotuspsychje> gnome2 was nice
<EriC^^> never tried that one
<EriC^^> i think ill stick with unity
<EriC^^> its been my favorite
<EriC^^> it's hard to part with it :D
<lotuspsychje> i know, but i cant risk to mess with my customers
<EriC^^> xubuntu is lacking lubuntu is pale gnome is fat kde is fisiky
<lotuspsychje> so i thought, why not training them to gnome right away?
<EriC^^> yeah it's a good idea
<EriC^^> you know, i wish you could like make an os that has multiple de nicely and they can choose which to keep
<EriC^^> everybody puts linux and first thing they think is i wanna try de's
<EriC^^> just an idea
<lotuspsychje_> yeah
<lotuspsychje_> EriC^^: they say unity will still in repos right, but wont it die silently?
<EriC^^> i hope so!
<EriC^^> i think i'll still run it far into the future
<EriC^^> i'm still on xchat to this day!
<lotuspsychje_> lol
<lotuspsychje_> well it sure is lighter then hex
<EriC^^> yeah it looks nicer and just is nice
<EriC^^> it's odd unity is great, i wonder what the motivation was to cut it
<EriC^^> if anything is just needs a button "always behind" in the window and then its perfect almost (xubuntu has that)
<lotuspsychje_> what i find intrusive, is to create something to take away
<lotuspsychje_> why not leave it alive and keep it updated and focus to gnome?
<EriC^^> what do you mean?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> saving costs i guess
<EriC^^> $$
<lotuspsychje_> same for the BQ phones, users payed for a phone, now in june updates ends?
<EriC^^> it's the flagship though
<lotuspsychje_> you cant rip off ppl like that
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje_> im sure BQ would say now, you can still install android image
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> that's shitty
<EriC^^> oh well, c'est la vie!
<EriC^^> $ makes the world turn around
<lotuspsychje> buy one, throw away one..
<EriC^^> it's just so inconsistent
<EriC^^> ubuntu is supposed to be something
<EriC^^> and it's a company trying to be profitable at the same time
<EriC^^> somebody should make an actual ubuntu
<EriC^^> lol
<lotuspsychje> its ironical
<EriC^^> yeah
<lotuspsychje> but mark says desktop will keep important so
<lotuspsychje> lucky us
<nacc> to be clear, ubuntu is not a company
<EriC^^> i dont buy it a lot, why's unity going
<lotuspsychje> nacc: but devs get payed right?
<EriC^^> nacc: how so?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: canonical employees get paid
<nacc> EriC^^: canonical is a company
<lotuspsychje> right
<nacc> EriC^^: ubuntu is an open source project
<EriC^^> well yeah but it's target is to make the company profitable
<nacc> lotuspsychje: and other companies pay their employees to contribute to ubuntu as well (IBM, Intel, etc.)
<nacc> EriC^^: whose target?
<EriC^^> canonical's
<EriC^^> if ubuntu doesn't make money bam it's gone no?
<nacc> ubuntu makes $0
<nacc> EriC^^: i think you're blurring a line unnecessarily
<nacc> In that canonical is a for-profit company, yes, I think canonical's goal is to make a profit
<EriC^^> yeah and ubuntu is their project
<nacc> That does not, in and of itself, determine ubuntu's direction in all matters
<nacc> there is a lot of stuff in ubuntu that has nothing to do with revenue or profit
<lotuspsychje> lets say canonical looses money, ubuntu desktop will remain stable?
<EriC^^> well that's nice to know
<nacc> EriC^^: i mean, most of universe, probably :)
<nacc> EriC^^: it's all just normal open source stuff
<lotuspsychje> its hard for us to divide canonical & ubuntu
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i'm not sure how to answer that
<lotuspsychje> but we are users, not insiders
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i have to wear both hats, so i divide them all the time :)
<lotuspsychje> i see
<nacc> lotuspsychje: but i understand that
<lotuspsychje> the infrastructure is complex
<nacc> lotuspsychje: which infrastructure?
<EriC^^> it doesn't feel like canonical cares about the users of ubuntu nor the ideology it presented with ubuntu itself
<EriC^^> take the name itself
<lotuspsychje> i mean like, IOT, servers, ubuntu core, all branches their going
<nacc> EriC^^: what makes you say that? (two statements there, I guess maybe the first one)
<EriC^^> nacc: well i read that for instance phones were dropped cause they were deemed unprofitable, and also unity 8 was dropped cause it guess it's related to phones and unity will cost money to maintain
<nacc> EriC^^: the canonical investment in both was dropped, yes
<EriC^^> and unity was like the flagship easy going easy to use ubuntu "unity" unifying desktop, and it's like no money it's gone
<nacc> EriC^^: so you would expect a company to stay invested in a revenue-losing venture (not justifying it, just trying to understand) -- e.g., phone or unity8.
<lotuspsychje> well i also understand, times changes
<nacc> EriC^^: tbh, unity was a failure
<lotuspsychje> if wayland is the future..perhaps we cant stay behind?
<nacc> EriC^^: well, 'convergence' was -- via unity8
<nacc> no one else went that route
<nacc> and it's impossible for one distribution to maintain a fork like that forever, it's just too expensive
<EriC^^> i guess either i have it confused or i think its more of a misleading kind of thing, like i read that the guy was a millionaire and wanted to make an open source project thats friendly to users and stuff like that, feels more like a club or idea or so, and then it's like it's some guy who's trying to show he can put nice profit numbers out of an open source project
<nacc> (a fork of the entire graphics stack that is)
<nacc> EriC^^: I certainly think that's how it started
<nacc> EriC^^: but he also started a *company* to do it
<EriC^^> the logo, the names of the os etc they all convey a certain idea, but it's far from the actual concept that's going on
<nacc> EriC^^: not just paying existing open source developers without any direction
<nacc> EriC^^: i think it's perfectly legitimate to not favor the direction ubuntu is going
<nacc> EriC^^: but i think it's also irrational to think one person is going to intentionally lose money to keep non-paying users happy
<nacc> (just my opinion, to be clear)
<nacc> EriC^^: i think phone and unity8 were both huge mistakes, tbh
<EriC^^> well he's a millionaire
<EriC^^> :P
<EriC^^> or billionaire?
<nacc> EriC^^: neither should have ever been done
<nacc> EriC^^: yes, and probalby he'd like to stay one :)
<EriC^^> well yeah
<lotuspsychje> are there distro's that keep their systems up to date for free?
<EriC^^> so why the whole ubuntu name and logo and and and
<nacc> lotuspsychje: how do you mean? ubuntu, fedora and opensuse, among others, are free
<nacc> lotuspsychje: debian, arch, etc.
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: i guess arch isn't a company
<nacc> lotuspsychje: or do you mean 'for free' as in 'without cost to the distribution' ?
<lotuspsychje> yeah without cost to distr
<nacc> lotuspsychje: i'm not sure how arch does it, tbh. They might get donations from users, e.g.
<nacc> lotuspsychje: but just hosting a distribution takes $$
<lotuspsychje> ah yes
<nacc> EriC^^: i wasn't around when ubuntu started (at canonical). I've been using ubuntu roughly since then, though. What specifically do you feel like is not following ubuntu's mission or name?
<EriC^^> nacc: well the dropping off the phones, unity 8 and unity all together due to profitability issues
<nacc> EriC^^: so i think basically, canonical was propping up unity8
<nacc> EriC^^: and mark has chosen to stop that
<nacc> EriC^^: if unity8 wants to continue because it's the 'right' choice, that's a community decision to make
<nacc> EriC^^: tbh, like i said, i think the phone idea was stupid
<nacc> EriC^^: and was guaranteed to fail
<nacc> EriC^^: i think unity8 is tied to phone/convergence
<nacc> EriC^^: once the latter is gone, the former is not really sensible
<EriC^^> yeah, why drop unity altogether though
<nacc> EriC^^: they are just changing the default
<nacc> EriC^^: unity is still in the archives
<nacc> unity 7 that is
<EriC^^> it wont get any updates past 18.04 though no?
<nacc> EriC^^: why not?
<nacc> EriC^^: it's not being removed from ubuntu
<EriC^^> well that's cool
<nacc> EriC^^: at least, afaik
<EriC^^> i thought it won't be in the repos or have any changes being made at all
<nacc> EriC^^: i mean it'll be in universe and someone has to keep taking care of it
<nacc> EriC^^: that is not my understanding, but I could be wrong
<nacc> EriC^^: it will be like xfce4 or gnome-shell is now
<nacc> EriC^^: although gnome-shell just moved to main in 17.10
<nacc> EriC^^: and probably unity will drop to universe in 17.10 as well
<EriC^^> oh ok
<nacc> EriC^^: i'm not on desktop or really involved, so i'm not sure what the plan is for 18.04 exactly
<nacc> EriC^^: but i don't think there's any intention of it being removed
<nacc> EriC^^: just a default change (gnome going forward)
<lotuspsychje> articles say it will still be on repos
<nacc> which puts ubuntu more in line with many other distributions
<EriC^^> nice! :D
<xangua> Too much chocolate
<lotuspsychje> hey xangua & KingsQuest
<KingsQuest> hello
<KingsQuest> thank you
<lotuspsychje> xangua: is there such a thing as too much?
<xangua> 10 chocolate bars
<xangua> 8 left
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> wash it down with a couple of beers :p
<lotuspsychje> welcome tamaros
<Bashing-om> Chores caught up .. and back on the keyboard :)
<lotuspsychje> wb Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: support slow & steady
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I be watching now .. see what my 2 cents is worth :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys bedtime :p
<Bashing-om> Nite nite lotuspsychje o/
<lotuspsychje> nite ; )
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-02
<EriC^^> morning all
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<ducasse> morning
<lordievader[m]> How are you doing ducasse?
<ducasse> i'm good thanks, and you?
<lordievader[m]> Doing good here, fighting a bit with my touchpad.
<lordievader[m]> Taps on this thing are hit and miss... one time taps are registered fine other times  he doesn't care.
<lordievader[m]> Do you know how to configure it to be more sensitive to taps?
<ducasse> more sensitive - dunno, depends on the driver it's using. if you're using the synaptics driver try synclient/syndaemon.
<ducasse> synclient -l gives you a list of options iirc
<lordievader[m]> Yeah, that is what I'm messing with.
<ducasse> not sure what all the various options do, but i see there are lots of tap-related ones.
<lordievader[m]> My current settings seem to improve the situation somewhat... might also be placebo.
<ducasse> what did you change - maxtaptime/maxtapmove?
<lordievader[m]> Yes
<lordievader[m]> Mostly
<lordievader[m]> And fingerlow/high
<lordievader[m]> It is still very annoying that the buttons are part of the touchpad -.-
<ducasse> touchpads _are_ annoying ;)
<lordievader[m]> Gotten it as far that moving your finger over the buttons does not move the cursor.
<lordievader[m]> However, if you have a finger on a button and you want to move the mouse, it is seen as a two finger movement, i.e. 'ah the user wants to scroll!!!'
<lordievader[m]> Are annoying and becoming more annoying with every "upgrade".
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> 25 degrees full sunshine here
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<EriC^^> nice
<BluesKaj> Greetings all
<immu> hi al;l
<immu> hiu
<immu> hi
<nacc> tgm4883: yeah, i fail to see how that helps with security
<nacc> tgm4883: unless they mean the address randomization stuff, but that's not binary scrambling
<tgm4883> nacc: yea that's what he means
<tgm4883> memory address stuff
<nacc> tgm4883: ah ok, not at all what i thought he meant :)
<immu> EriC^^, ducasse hi
<Bashing-om> Late; but good that I am here :D
<immu> Bashing-om, hi
<Bashing-om> immu: What it be like ?
<immu> like wht Bashing-om ?
<Bashing-om> immu: Your day . how 'buntu is treating you. how are you beating up on 'buntu ?
<immu> i am good, day was excellent , went out with family for dinner and now they are all snoring
<immu> buntu is good, stable using liquorix kernel on buntu :)
<Bashing-om> pushing the boundries of what is doable :)
<immu> Bashing-om, your nick color changed?
<Bashing-om> immu: The color that my nick appears to you as would be a function in your irc client; as I am sending no additinal codes .
<immu> i am using hexchat?
<Bashing-om> immu: Never run hexchat . can not say.
<immu> why so? what wrong with it? Bashing-om ?
<DArqueBishop> The fact that he doesn't use it doesn't mean there's anything wrong with it.
<Bashing-om> immu: I do run irssi - does all I want and more . I have no desire for else .
<immu> oh he meant that, i misread Bashing-om DArqueBishop :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-03
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lotuspsychje> bbl work
<ducasse> morning
<lordievader[m]> Good morning
<immu> ducasse, hi
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<immu> hey BluesKaj afternoon here:) so happy to see you
<immu> its so quiet in here :)
<BluesKaj> hi immu just having some morning coffee
<immu> ok
<immu> good nite all my friends :)
<immu> see you tomm
<immu> peace
<Bashing-om> Saturday; we can deal with that :)
#ubuntu-discuss 2017-06-04
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<Bashing-om> Hiya lotuspsychje ! Got your hip wadders on ? It may get deep in main :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Good day in the neighborhood :D
<lotuspsychje> 2 days of work left
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Then it is lotuscomputers full time ?
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: nono, my boss has avoided confrontation
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: so for now..the sea has calmed down
<EriC^^> ?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: yeah i was angry at my boss the other day
<EriC^^> why?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: he told me to go wipe the floor in de middle shift
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: and its always opening shift guy, that has to do it
<EriC^^> oh
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: so i ran off, without looking back that day
<lotuspsychje> did my hours and didnt wipe the floor lol
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> so in 2 more days no more work?
<EriC^^> for good?
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: no i mean 2 days in a row left to work
<lotuspsychje> ill continue as long as i can EriC^^
<lotuspsychje> cause full time business costs too much for now
<EriC^^> oh ok
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: lotuspsychje That ^ was wishful think'n :)
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: but lotuscomputers starts to run good
<lotuspsychje> 4th invoice
<EriC^^> nice
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: We look forward to the day ya get an apprentice :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: whats apprentice mean
<Bashing-om> One that is learning .. he does the grunt work for ya; taking the load off you .
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> well 2 new ppl have applyed for the kitchen job
<lotuspsychje> lets see what that gives..
<Bashing-om> :P
<EriC^^> :D
<lotuspsychje> 4 jobs @ canonical
<lotuspsychje> https://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies
<lotuspsychje> seems like they have trimmed a lot
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: Since convergence is no longer the goal, I guess one can expect "cuts" .
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<Bashing-om> This is  my backside  headed to bed :)
<lotuspsychje> laterz guys, work
<lotuspsychje> have a nice sunday
<ducasse> hi all
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<daftykins> heya \o
<daftykins> all well, BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> hi daftykins, yeah except for my debian install which just kernel panicked
<daftykins> d'aww!
<daftykins> i wonder what that's about
<BluesKaj> no major updates or upgrades
<pauljw> hey BluesKaj, daftykins good to see ya, sorry to hit and run but i have to mow again before it gets way too hot.  bbl...
<BluesKaj> dunno , may have to reinstall to / ... never had a kernel panick before and didn't pay much attention the workarounds or solutions when it happened to others
<daftykins> pauljw: enjoy!
<BluesKaj> panic even
<BluesKaj> assume it could be any number of things going wrong
<EriC^^> hey daftykins BluesKaj
<daftykins> \o
<EriC^^> how's it going?
<daftykins> BluesKaj: nothing in kernel logs? i'd probably be memtesting too o0
<BluesKaj> hey EriC^^
<daftykins> not bad here cheers, down at my house atm where the tiler is grouting the bathroom :)
<EriC^^> cool
<BluesKaj> daftykins,  it's on the same ssd as my kubuntu installation/dual boot
<EriC^^> you're staying at home for good now?
<daftykins> EriC^^: nah i'm in a holiday cottage up at the hotel until the 16th
<BluesKaj> daftykins,  remos still ongoing , nice :-)
<daftykins> there's nowhere to sleep, here :) every room is full of crap
<BluesKaj> renos even :-)
<BluesKaj> oh lord
<daftykins> hehe well i'd love to be finished but we uncovered too many surprises
<daftykins> and i'm spending too much :(
<BluesKaj> moneypit ?
<BluesKaj> property brothers !
<BluesKaj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Property_Brothers   ...these guys are supposedly the answer to moneypit nightmares
<BluesKaj> if you have "the coin"
<daftykins> hehe
<BluesKaj> raining here, a good day to relax and muck about with the pc :-)
<daftykins> ooh yes, that they are
<BluesKaj> got all my yard work done the last few days so i deserve it
<BluesKaj> wife agrees, but wait til the weather clears, then she'll conjure up some tasks ...guaranteed :-)
<daftykins> XD such is the way with 'the management'
<BluesKaj> yup
<Cat_tech3> hi guys
<daftykins> lo
<Cat_tech3> i have difficulty trying to determine where i should ask this
<Cat_tech3> but i am trying to build a new system with an amd ryzen 7 cpu and would like to have ubuntu on it
<Cat_tech3> it has a 1050 ti gpu
<daftykins> so, what's the problem? things haven't *really* been smoothed out for Linux on most motherboards yet
<Cat_tech3> i have both seen amd ryzen 7 linux systems
<Cat_tech3> and 1050 ti i assume has better driver support
<Cat_tech3> for linux
<daftykins> than what o0
<daftykins> i'd definitely always go nvidia
<Cat_tech3> would this support ubuntu you think?
<Cat_tech3> the cpu+gpu combi
<daftykins> like i said Ryzen isn't ace on Linux yet, bit early
<Cat_tech3> :(
<oerheks> ryzen works from kernel 4.10 and up, and that budget 1050 should work fine too
<BluesKaj> I have seen some users who had success wih ubuntu on the ryzen cpu..forgot which graphics they came with... presumably amd gpus
<daftykins> there are still some motherboards that go wildly bad on it, heard of MSI and gigabyte ones being odd
<BluesKaj> MSI is junk IME , on any OS
<daftykins> yipyip
<Cat_tech3> GIGABYTE Aorus GA­AX370­Gaming 5 (rev. 1.0),
<Cat_tech3> this is the mobo i wanted to go with it
<Cat_tech3> but i see your note on being troublesome
<BluesKaj> in Canada they're distributed by what seems like the russian mafia
<daftykins> BluesKaj: XD
<Cat_tech3> found this reddit : https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6247wx/ubuntu_has_issues_installing_to_gigabyte_ryzen/
<daftykins> picture might be a bit brighter come October when 17.10 will be out, assuming you'd risk non-LTS at all
<Cat_tech3> is debian any better>\
<Cat_tech3> ?
<daftykins> no it's all about the Linux kernel
<daftykins> it's a platform issue :)
<oerheks> so none of us here have ryzen?
<daftykins> nah
<Cat_tech3> we need a tester
<daftykins> hmm? i already said i've seen folks with issues
<Cat_tech3> someone just noted that switching to slower ram fixed the issue
<daftykins> AMD only just pushed out a huge important BIOS update for manufacturer's to integrate into their motherboards
<Cat_tech3> ryzen 7 has a ram speed maximum
<daftykins> everything has a maximum :P it got tweaked with the update i mention
<Cat_tech3> yes but there was an article about a mobo update from AMD
<Cat_tech3> that raised the maximum ram speed compatibility for the cpu
<Cat_tech3> was at 3200 max normally
<Cat_tech3> and i just read about the ryzen 7 x370 mobo + linux issue being solved by someone using slower ram (2400)
<daftykins> that's what i just said XD
<daftykins> and that makes no sense, slowing RAM for an OS
<daftykins> anyway, i've always been against Gigabyte :)
<Cat_tech3> who knows why it works for him, i can think of one possibility
<Cat_tech3> he tested it with 17.04 btw
<Cat_tech3> it has the linux 4.10 kernel
<Cat_tech3> https://superuser.com/questions/1189362/ryzen-7-unable-to-install-ubuntu-or-debian
<daftykins> like i said, October'd be a better goal
<Cat_tech3> the guys who claims that he fixed the issue
<Cat_tech3> i know, but i am willing to help people that are stuck already
<daftykins> i've not heard any issues with install, just panics and instability
<Cat_tech3> i have read multiple people with installation issues
<daftykins> right, but dated when... :)
<Cat_tech3> so a shout out to anybody in this room with a ryzen 7 or who knows somebody who does, please bring him/her in
<Cat_tech3> or relay to test it with the 4.10 kernel and slower ram 2400   , to see if it fixes something
<immu> BluesKaj, hi
<Cat_tech3> does anyone know a different channel, where we might have luck finding someone
<immu> for what?
<baizon> Cat_tech3: i got a ryzen 5 and kernel 4.11
<Cat_tech3> baizon: how are things running
<Cat_tech3> immu: talking about ryzen 7 cpu's and linux issues
<baizon> Cat_tech3: everything is perfect
<baizon> damn fast :)
<Cat_tech3> baizon: can you give us your full system specs
<baizon> Cat_tech3: AMD Ryzen 5 1600X | Gigabyte GA-AB350M-Gaming 3 | Crucial Ballistix Sport LT8GB, DDR4-2400, CL16-16-16 | Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB | ASUS DUAL-RX-480-O4G
<Cat_tech3> version of ubuntu?
<baizon> Cat_tech3: no ubuntu
<baizon> thats why i have 4.11 kernel
<Cat_tech3> which distro
<baizon> and thats why i dont use ubuntu, because i have such new hardware
<baizon> Cat_tech3: Manjaro KDE
<baizon> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: ManjaroLinux "Gellivara" 17.0.1 • CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 1600X Six-Core Processor (2,20GHz) • Memory: 7,6 GiB Total (5,9 GiB Free) • Storage: 1,4 TB / 2,1 TB (716,6 GB Free) • VGA: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Ellesmere [Radeon RX 470/480] @ Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] Spectra8 CardB Input2 • Uptime: 38m 29s
<Cat_tech3> did you compile the kernel yourself?
<baizon> Cat_tech3: nope
<Cat_tech3> very handy information baizon
<Cat_tech3> i am thrilled to know the same distro, how it will perform on a ryzen 7 cpu
<Cat_tech3> and funny you use 2400 ram :D
<Cat_tech3> which fixed it for that guy with his ryzen 7 issues
<Cat_tech3> might be a fix for the whole ryzen platform on linux
<Cat_tech3> 4.10+ kernel and 2400 mhz ram
<baizon> well i did check the compatibility list, and also had to upgrade my bios first
<baizon> with no upgrade i had very strange numbers with my cpu
<Cat_tech3> to the latest version?
<Cat_tech3> which bios version did you flash it to
<baizon> Cat_tech3: from F1 to F4
<Cat_tech3> are there any specific things you changed in the bios?
<baizon> Cat_tech3: nope
<Cat_tech3> thank you very much for this info
<Cat_tech3> now we need someone with a ryzen 7 to test it :D
<Cat_tech3> baizon, when you said it gave you freaky numbers
<Cat_tech3> what kind
<baizon> temp
<baizon> for exmaple
<baizon> it was at 70°C, but after the bios upgrade it was as smooth 32°C
<Cat_tech3> yes there was an issue with +20 difference sensor reporting
<Cat_tech3> have you checked dmesg output for any errors?
<Cat_tech3> after the fix
<baizon> Cat_tech3: only this AMD-Vi: Event logged [IO_PAGE_FAULT device=09:00.0 domain=0x0003 address=0x000000f40040d600 flags=0x0010]
<Cat_tech3> baizon: https://askubuntu.com/questions/805008/errors-showing-while-booting-16-04-amd-vi-event-logged-io-page-fault
<baizon> thanks :)
<Cat_tech3> baizon, care to join me on this journey to help get this big issue fixed sooner?
<Cat_tech3> i would recon thens of thousands are affected by this issue
<immu> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ryzen-Compiler-Issues
<Cat_tech3> yes that's another issue
<Cat_tech3> but a lot of people can't even boot  or run there system for a couple of hours
<immu> did you try a upstream kernel
<Cat_tech3> it's not me that is having the issue
<Cat_tech3> i don't have a ryzen cpu
<Cat_tech3> altho i am in the process of ordering a new machine with one
<Cat_tech3> but this sortof stops me doing it
<immu> BluesKaj, hi
<BluesKaj> hi immu
<immu> how are you doing BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok here, and you?
<immu> i am good too BluesKaj , so whats up
<Cat_tech3> f it, i am going intel
<daftykins> XD
<Cat_tech3> 5820K 6 core 12 threads
<Cat_tech3> should run linux good enough
<daftykins> that's a very poor choice to make at this point
<daftykins> gotta run, laters
<BluesKaj> Cat_tech3, probly better off with i3,i5, or i7 cpu
<Cat_tech3> the 5820K is i7
<Cat_tech3> why is that a poor choice?
<BluesKaj> dunno what daftykins meant by that comment
<Cat_tech3> it's either that or the i7 6800K 6core 12 threads
<Cat_tech3> yeah sticking with the 5820K, don't see any issues with that and running linux
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-28
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<lordievader> Good morning
<EriC^^> morning lordievader
<lordievader> Hey EriC^^ How are you doing?
<EriC^^> doing good thanks, yourself?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<ducasse> morning lordievader - all well, thanks. and you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<lotuspsychje> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey lotuspsychje
<lordievader> How are you doing?
<lotuspsychje> can you cool yourself lordievader ?
<lotuspsychje> fine here, warm week ahead
<lordievader> Doing okay.
<lordievader> My room is on the top floor... stayed warm for a very long time yesterday -.-
<lotuspsychje> aw penthouse heat
<lordievader> Wouldn't want to call it a penthouse 😋
<lordievader> Student housing.
<lotuspsychje> mini penthouse :p
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: friend with IT business will come fix my gdpr stuff soon
<lotuspsychje> he got gdpr training
<daftykins> ooh
<lotuspsychje> he says its complicated, about 1h to start a project
<jink> O HAI
<lotuspsychje> uh oh kiddy in the house
<jink> ^__^
<jink> ♥
<lordievader> lotuspsychje: Do you store any (personal) data without a good reason? (I think most of the data you store is to do your job, right?)
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: i have an online webstore where automatic data is stored from users/registers/buys then a blogger newsletter with feedburner customers data and an online invoice website where customers data is stored
<lotuspsychje> lordievader: nothing stored offline, on my personal boxes
<lordievader> Not sure how much Belgian law differs from Dutch laws, but do your users explicitly subscribe the newsletter? (The checkbox is not allowed to be pre-filled in, here at least.)
<lordievader> Data that you need to do the shipping/invoicing, etc, has a good reason to it. If this is documented somewhere publicly availble you should be fine.
<lotuspsychje> oO
<jink> lotuspsychje: lordievader said some things while you were gone.
<lotuspsychje> typical :p
<jink> :P
<lotuspsychje> tnx freenode!
<jink> "Remote host" is usually you, isn't it?
<daftykins> yip
<lotuspsychje> didnt have a fail in networking, weird
<lotuspsychje> jink: are you ddosing me again?
<lordievader> Anywhere between you and the server counts too 😉
<jink> lotuspsychje: No, wasn't me, this time. :D
<lordievader> You know... you could use the Matrix - IRC bridge hosted by SNT... Bouncer on a stable University network.... SNT even runs a public homeserver at https://chat.utwente.io/ </promotion>
<lotuspsychje> we dont all so lucky to have an .edu mbit lordievader :p
<lordievader> No need. The homeserver is public, anyone can register.
<lordievader> https://syscom.utwente.io/info/matrix/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
 * lotuspsychje is browsing systemd bugs
<lotuspsychje> trolls getting alive again :p
<hggdh> they are always there, sometimes just lurking
<lotuspsychje> tnx for action hggdh :p
<lotuspsychje> and good morning
<hggdh> yw. Usually we would take longer to kick, but this one was clearly just playing around
<hggdh> and good, ah, afternoon
<lotuspsychje> http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2018/05/28/ubuntu-weekly-newsletter-issue-529/
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-29
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader - got your coffee yet?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<hggdh> mornings
<ducasse> afternoon/morning/whatever, hggdh
<hggdh> late morning, but still morning. I am up & working, much against my will but alas, such is life
<ducasse> terrible
<ducasse> i think i'll start upgrading the last box from artful to bionic, while it's still supported
<JimBuntu> That would be a wise move.
<ducasse> i guess i could also keep putting it off for well over another month, but that way there be dragons
<ducasse> hi JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> hiya ducasse.  I hope all is well.
<ducasse> all good here, thanks - you too, i hope?
<JimBuntu> Yeah, besides it being Monday#2.
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<oerheks> !find timemachine
<ubot5> Found: elpa-git-timemachine, timemachine, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 227 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=timemachine&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-30
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> wb lotuspsychje :)
<lotuspsychje> hey Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: All quiet on the Western front . Time for additional brain lubrication intake :)
<lotuspsychje> yeah i took a double Bashing-om lol
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: I am about brain dead now . coordination:  problem->brain->fingers is problematic :)
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> crossed eyes= best solution
<Bashing-om> or ONE eye closed - as the case may be :P
<lotuspsychje> put your mycroft on, so irc can speak you into sleep :p
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: NOoooo .. fighting falling asleep at the keyboard as is now .
<lordievader> Good morning
<daftykins> \o
<ducasse> good morning
<daftykins> heyup
<ducasse> hiya daftykins - wide awake and ready to go?
<daftykins> sure am
<daftykins> itching for this place to open for a nice panino breakfast
<ducasse> if i want breakfast i'll have to make it myself, i'm afraid
<daftykins> d'aww
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<JimBuntu> g'morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu, how's it going this fine morning :-)  ?
<JimBuntu> All is going well, so far. You?
<BluesKaj> yes, I'm fine here thanks
<EriC^^> maybe the !ops should be more of a 'silent alarm' and just spam #ubuntu-ops , just an idea
<JimBuntu> RIp #ubuntu
<EriC^^> ops asleep on duty
<JimBuntu> Are the requirements strict to become an op in #ubuntu?
<EriC^^> i think there's an irc counsel and they have to choose you etc
<JimBuntu> ugh. I see so many volunteers helping on a daily basis, I would expect a few more of them to be ops. You EriC^^ , topyli, BluesKaj ... so many that could keep this in check.
<JimBuntu> Ahaha, Pici took a look I see
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, well, I had to decline a few yrs ago ...being an op requires one's presence more than I could offer at the time
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, Ah, I wasn't sure how many strings were attached.
<BluesKaj> not my cuppa tea anyway
<BluesKaj> well, stuff to do...BBL
<JimBuntu> be safe and have fun
<EriC^^> there should be a 'get out of annoying support ticket card' oh right there is :D
<matjam> so installing 18.04 on my work machine
<matjam> and it has a 1050gt in it
<matjam> and it just gives me a blinky cursor
<matjam> I mean this isn't an exotic piece of hardware
<matjam> I installed in UEFI mode
<matjam> so just installed in legacy mode to see
<matjam> oh look, it works
<nacc> leftyfb: cf #ubuntu+1 for another reason WSL simply can't be supported in #ubuntu IMO
<nacc> leftyfb: they don't have runlevels because they don't have an init
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<DJones> Evening
<lotuspsychje> hey DJones
<DJones> Hpw do lotuspsychje
<DJones> how
<lotuspsychje> im fine DJones how is your day so far
<DJones> ok'ish, could kill a few employee's, but fine apart from that
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> i also want a job where i can irc DJones :p
<lotuspsychje> i could kill a few ppl for it
<DJones> I wish i could, although I can kick certain people out. That could well be a conversation point tomorrow
<leftyfb> nacc: then don't support those types of questions, following up with exactly that reasoning?
<nacc> leftyfb: so, you stand by "it's just an ubuntu cloud image" even though they don't support runlevels? and run their own init?
<nacc> https://github.com/Microsoft/WSL/issues/1761#issuecomment-392578042
<leftyfb> I guess not now. This is news to me
<nacc> leftyfb: and i guess this was my point earlier; we would need to know the details of WSL in order to support WSL. And I'm not an expert in it and have no interesting being an expert in it :)
<nacc> it's also strange that the upstream says "if you want a full featured init, WSL is not for you"
<leftyfb> I was told at the very beginning that it was just the cloud image without the linux kernel.
<nacc> which implies to me even more strongly that it's not Ubuntu or Linux
<lotuspsychje> bbl guys tv time + ice cream
<leftyfb> TJ-: lol, tricky you :)
<TJ-> how so? :)
<leftyfb> noticing his cross-post
<TJ-> oh! he's famous for it
<leftyfb> i'm sure
<leftyfb> lol
<leftyfb> <bls> heh "how do I install kali to my hard disk and make it look pretty and use it as a daily driver for things other than pentesting so pentesting just kind of rubs off on me"
<Bashing-om> will only happen with a *lot* of rubbing :P
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-05-31
<matjam> lol what
<JimBuntu> I don't think they even understand what Kali OR Pentesting is.
<guiverc> JimBuntu, isn't Pentesting what you do to ensure you [fountain] pen has ink in it - ie. scrawl shapes or lines?
<guiverc> i'm really with it time-wise today :(
<oerheks> wave it around your fresh white shirt
 * oerheks loves fountainpens
<guiverc> :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: good night :-)
<lotuspsychje> hey hggdh how are you mate
<hggdh> life is good
<lotuspsychje> it surely is with ubuntu :p
<lotuspsychje> morning oerheks Bashing-om
<oerheks> hi lotus
<EriC^^> morning all
<lotuspsychje> hey hey
<lotuspsychje> oerheks was just about to server us slagroomsoesjes with coffee
<EriC^^> :D
<EriC^^> niice
<oerheks> bueno
<oerheks> si
<lotuspsychje> lol
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: :) Morn'm .
<lotuspsychje> anyone else got a slow login to desktop load on bionic?
<lotuspsychje> i cant be the only one in the world :p
<lotuspsychje> and my bug weirdly doesnt get interest
<lotuspsychje> Startup finished in 6.624s (kernel) + 1min 35.007s (userspace) = 1min 41.631s
<lotuspsychje> graphical.target reached after 34.785s in userspace
<lotuspsychje> canonical promised faster boot, but cant find any related systemd news on it yet
<EriC^^> systemd-analyze blame shows anything?
<EriC^^> "it's the booze and laziness"
<EriC^^> if pc's had hamster's for cpus :D
<EriC^^> how's your hamster btw?
<lotuspsychje> its guinea pig lol
<lotuspsychje> lotuspsychje@R00TBOOK:~$ systemd-analyze blame
<lotuspsychje>     3min 37.718s apt-daily-upgrade.service
<lotuspsychje>     1min 30.216s apt-daily.service
<lotuspsychje>          29.505s plymouth-quit-wait.service
<lotuspsychje> breakfast
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> hey ducasse
<ducasse> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey
<lotuspsychje> !info auto-apt xenial
<ubot5> auto-apt (source: auto-apt): package search by file and on-demand package installation tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.24 (xenial), package size 40 kB, installed size 204 kB
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, you picking fights again? lol
<BluesKaj> heh, defending a setup that works
<JimBuntu> "I don't know what you are talking about sir, I have been using this set up with 18.04 for nearly a year now... without issue."
<JimBuntu> Just messing with you, sir. How is your day going so far?
<BluesKaj> a user thinks he needs to go static, but he really doesn't need to
<JimBuntu> I agree... better yet, maybe that DHCP server should be passing out the updated info...
<BluesKaj> ok here, much needed rain
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, how about you ?
<JimBuntu> I am good, helped a little, already well into my work... looks nice out right now, but I bet it will be hot and humid. The weather is odd some years.
<BluesKaj> it was 31C/88F here yesterday and humid...too uncomfortable for us "Northerners" :-)
<JimBuntu> It was about the same here. That's not terribly hot... but stand or work in the Sun for a bit and it sure feels like it.
<BluesKaj> cooled off to 20C today..nice relief
<JimBuntu> We are already a few C above that and the sun hasn't fully finished rising... but I don't think it will be 35 or anything quite that bad
<BluesKaj> yeah, 35 is a bit much
<BluesKaj> antway guess that user went with the "defualt advice" ...probly best if he wants to use netplan ...definitely not my idea of an efficient networking configuration
<JimBuntu> meh. I barely trust DHCP.
<BluesKaj> yeah, i ran static IP for many yrs before systemd mucked it all up
<pragmaticenigma> one has to wonder what they need with an op
<JimBuntu> pragmaticenigma, possibly to get rid of Raybin. I already posted in -ops
<pragmaticenigma> ah, okay
<BluesKaj> why him?
<pragmaticenigma> Appears they were repeatedly posting history articles to the room
<BluesKaj> some kind of "cause" I suppose
<jink> https://twitter.com/JobSnijders/status/1002183216382578690
<EriC^^> evening all
<oerheks> goeiemorgen jonguh
<oerheks> ehh, hi dude, goodmorning
<oerheks> 2 dogs @ my feet, after a happy meal
<oerheks> both 1 eye open, to spot if i am in for a walk
<EriC^^> :D
<oerheks> 322.  That's how many 'trusted ad partners' you have to disable - ONE BY ONE .. https://imgur.com/gallery/8DczqlX
<oerheks> " Note that the 'Manage options' is grey and the 'OK' is nice and big and blue. " ....
<oerheks> jilarious
<lotuspsychje> good evening to all
<nacc> sometimes i think linux just isn't for everyone, <cough>B1ack0p</cough>
<daftykins> :D
<oerheks> yes , <cough>oerheks<cough>
<nacc> heh
<matjam> nacc: have to agree
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-01
<oerheks> *meh* i have only wifi for my server
<sonicwind> I'm curious... what irc client is everyone using? I'm on HexChat at the moment, it's pretty nice.
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: irssi .
<sonicwind> thanks
<sonicwind> btw, have enjoyed many of your posts on UF over the past 2 years
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: :) .. Well, thnaks ,, just my bit promoting 'buntu :)
<sonicwind> I make a point to read yours when I see them
<Bashing-om> sonicwind: I do try in my posts to keep things fresh and intertaining :P
<Bugzie> hmmm
<Bugzie> Hello o/
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader, doing ok here, how about you?
<lordievader> Doing good here :)
<lordievader> Got coffee 😁
<BluesKaj> yeah, same 😳
<hggdh> mornings
<daftykins> \o
<lordievader> Hello
<daftykins> \o
<EriC^> evening all
<benonsoftware> Evening EriC^
<EriC^> hey benonsoftware
<matjam> is there like some rule against nicknames that reference reproductive organs in some way
<daftykins> there shold be
<daftykins> +u
<matjam> I'm pretty sure if someone was using "itcypussy" they'd be banned
<matjam> +h
<daftykins> what's brought this topic up?
<JimBuntu> "itchyjunk"?
<matjam> yes
<matjam> I'm no prude
<matjam> but that's pretty revolting
<daftykins> ignore the user if you don't want to see it, there are bigger issues in this life
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-02
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<guiverc> Howdy lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey guiverc finally weekend :p
<guiverc> :)    (not as big a deal for the retired of us...)
<lotuspsychje> hehe
<lotuspsychje> as long as you remember the pain lol
<lotuspsychje> i know alot of retired ppl, they dont know whats it like to work anymore
<lotuspsychje> and think time is the same for everyone, like they experience it
<guiverc> :)  (@ pain)
<lotuspsychje> the pain part was a joke :p
<guiverc> at times I do voluntary work - that i treat as 'work'  (which sort of applies; but its not the same as I choose to do it!)
<lotuspsychje> sleepy in main
<lotuspsychje> for a saturday
<guiverc> yeah
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> hi lordievader - all well and ready for another day?
<lordievader> Hey ducasse
<lordievader> Doing good here, how are you?
<ducasse> waking up and getting ready, hoping it will be a bit cooler today
<lordievader> It is here 😉
<ducasse> \o/
<lordievader> Seems like it is going to be a rainy day here.
<ducasse> no such luck here, i'm afraid
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> 👋
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader how'a it going?
<lordievader> Doing good here
<lordievader> How are you?
<BluesKaj> same, nice day here, a bit cool , but sunny
<lordievader> Not a very nice day here, quite gray.
<papik> Hello
<lordievader> 👋
<BluesKaj> hi papik
<lotuspsychje> good afternoon to all
<sonicwind> hey
<lotuspsychje> hi sonicwind
<tomreyn> oerheks: pentesting is not supported? i couldn't find anything on the guidelines to back this up.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: metasploit isnt really a package on the official repos right?
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: maybe pentesting from the tools we do support?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: no, i is not, nor is armitage, but that's not my point.
<oerheks> oh, i wnated to say installing non ubuntu packages, pentesting as whole might be a little rough
<tomreyn> ok
<daftykins> anyone serious about it would use a dedicated distro that's intended for it
<lotuspsychje> we do have usefull hack tools officially too :p
<daftykins> which, granted, i think most are 'buntu based now
<lotuspsychje> john the ripper, keylogger,nmap,..
<lotuspsychje> the list is pretty big
<daftykins> yeah but it's a waste of time installing and hoping they work when they already do in other things
<lotuspsychje> its true,most easy way is getting a kali,or..
<lotuspsychje> but that doesnt mean we can deny helping users with official packages
<oerheks> i was looking the other day for tools aimed at systemd, but pentesting is a world at it s own
<lotuspsychje> what do we say if someone needs help with record keys on his network?
<tomreyn> daftykins: i know a couple folks who are serious about it and use debian and ubuntu for pentesting. actually a better experience than kali or the like.
<daftykins> ok but are you getting asked by a beginner right now?
<daftykins> because that's a totally different circumstance
<tomreyn> me? no one is aksing me currently. i seem to be missing you point.
<daftykins> whatever started this convo, presumably from another channel that i'm not in
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: depends, i guess, i wouldn't want to help someone attack others, but as long as i'm not convinced that's going on, i'd be happy to help them test the tools on their *own* network.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: my idea aswell, if they have trouble installing an offical package, we need to help
<oerheks> daftykins, just this: <ullf09721> hello,I'm trying to install armitage on ubuntu 16.04 but I can't get it.I already installed metasploit.I need it for practice in learning <oerheks> ullf09721, pentesting is not supported here, try the metasploit/kali channels?
<tomreyn> daftykins: ullf09721 asked in #uubntu some minutes ago. it wasn't entirely clear whether or not they were a beginner (about ubuntu).
<daftykins> yeah i think you should avoid that topic entirely in #u
<oerheks> heh in NL i am free to use the tools, but 200 km east, Germany, i cannot
<lotuspsychje> the line is really thin...
<lotuspsychje> portscanning is illegal at some countrys
<lotuspsychje> but we can help nmap scan help on own network
<daftykins> if someone can't find out for themselves, then they are the type that giving a little info to is dangerous imo
<lotuspsychje> scriptkiddies need a start somewhere :p
<daftykins> and you shouldn't be that start :)
<lotuspsychje> unless they installed ubuntu and need help installing a package :p
<lotuspsychje> im not the one to judge others
 * tomreyn +1
<daftykins> yeah but installing a package isn't the same as teaching to nmap
<lotuspsychje> teaching nmap is allowed
<daftykins> i'm not saying it's not, i'm saying i think it's unwise
<lotuspsychje> and freenode has the #nmap channel too
<daftykins> better place to be sent then :>
<lotuspsychje> if they wanna learn more on nmap yea total agree
<lotuspsychje> for the ubuntu help side, here
<daftykins> hang on a minute now, i try and raise a point and you always change it back into being what does count as ubuntu support, but i was trying to bring up what i was saying
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: the part for being dangerous?
<daftykins> yeah there's a responsibility of course
<lotuspsychje> daftykins: depends on how the user talks about it, and whats his end goal?
<daftykins> i think it's safe to assume they wouldn't spell it out :D
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<daftykins> i used to be asked to take very basic security classes in a local College, it was kind of amusing hearing about the kids using the tools against each other afterwards
<lotuspsychje> :p
<hggdh> anyway, if a beginner needs to use nmap, they should actually use zenmap instead (easier)
<daftykins> rubbish
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: most pentesting tools on ubuntu are cli
<hggdh> lotuspsychje: yes, I know. But you can learn nmap via zenmap (the *very* basics, but still).
<lotuspsychje> hggdh: yeah for the nmap learning zenmalk is cool
<lotuspsychje> zenmap too :p
<lotuspsychje> welcome
<Battle> thanks, honestly had no idea this place existed :D
<lotuspsychje> here you can discuss ubuntu as you wish mate
<Battle> thanks
<Battle> how "new" is ubuntu 18? i initally tried that and ran into some problems installing a software that turnt out not to support ubuntu 18, so gave me the impresssion 18 was fairly new?
<lotuspsychje> !releasenotes
<ubot5> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<lotuspsychje> Battle: 18.04 is out from april 2018
<Battle> wow, yeah i read the support span 5 years, so worked it out from that, very very new
<lotuspsychje> !lts
<ubot5> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<lotuspsychje> bbl movietime
<lotuspsychje> cheers guys
<oerheks> some bright light ..  “Ubuntu 16.04”, “Ubuntu 18.04”, and “Ubuntu”. This means you always have the latest LTS version. https://www.howtogeek.com/fyi/there-are-now-three-versions-of-ubuntu-in-the-microsoft-store-heres-why/
<BluesKaj> personally i don't get it , why ubuntu on windows? It's not gonna make me go back to Windows. What's the actual purpose
<BluesKaj> ?
<daftykins> convenient access to CLI utilities for an admin without needing to virtualise or run a separate system perhaps
<BluesKaj> because most server systems are linux ?
<daftykins> i don't see it has anything to do with servers really, just some jobs are better suited to one OS over another
<oerheks> wait untill ext4 is standard supported in wndows :-(
<daftykins> waste of time
<BluesKaj> heh, MS-Linux
<daftykins> honestly i've not used the feature, don't see the point myself :D
<BluesKaj> what's Canonical trying to accomplish or are they not involved since it's open source
<daftykins> MS and them worked together on it, i'm pretty sure
<daftykins> it won't be Canonical's work :)
<daftykins> (alone0
<daftykins> *(alone)
<BluesKaj> no doubt Mark Shuttleworth as received nasty emails or correspondence from Richard Stallman :-)
<oerheks> Stallmans Protest Anoying Mailbox
<oerheks> if that amazon thingy had an Ebay option, nobody complained
<BluesKaj> ebay is small potatoes compared to amazon nowadays...I barely think of ebay anymore like most people
<daftykins> i go there plenty for second hand PC parts
<oerheks> oh ..
<hggdh> BluesKaj: in most of my contracts I work on *IX, but based on Windows, usually on a laptop provided by the company I am working at. having Linux locally helps a lot
<BluesKaj> is it worth it, daftykins?
<oerheks> i refuse to look at ali-baba, when i order, the customs-office ask a lot of money too
<hggdh> for example, making sense of a multi-giga file on Windows is painful
<BluesKaj> isuppose it must be daftykins ,otherwise you wouldn't use ebay (dumb question) :-)
<BluesKaj> hggdh, being a home user only, I have a very vague Idea about what you guys on the job have to deal with these days
 * BluesKaj is retired
<hggdh> lucky you :-)
<BluesKaj> well, yes and no ...the golden years arn't so golden sometimes
<hggdh> I know... When you have the time (and, sometimes, the money) to enjoy life, there is a lot of pain following you
<daftykins> BluesKaj: what might blow your mind is a lot of folk who sell on ebay, sell via amazon too :D
 * BluesKaj nods...interesting
<daftykins> those intel haswell (core 4th gen) systems i was putting together recently were from ebay parts :D very neat
<daftykins> also had a funny situation where i ordered some USB 3.0 3.5" bay front ports, to upgrade a clients old systems that have only v2.0 built into the case...
<daftykins> they arrived in amazon packets - i thought WHAT i bought these on ebay!? next time i searched on amazon and found the same brand for cheaper since here we can get the tax off from amazon :>
<Bashing-om> IRT Abertaffy Attempt to upgrade: is not the CVE issue still extent on 17.04 preventing the upgrade ? Just do not recall :(
<oerheks> grinn .. "Amazon explains how Alexa secretly recorded a couple's conversation and sent it to a friend"
<tomreyn> to congress? :)
<oerheks> Jared?
<oerheks> https://www.techspot.com/news/74820-amazon-explains-how-alexa-secretly-recorded-couple-conversation.html
<tomreyn> aaw it gets instantl yboring once you read the second headline
#ubuntu-discuss 2018-06-03
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<Bashing-om> WB lotuspsychje . Ya not missed much :)
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: do we wait for .1 for the mass crowd?
<Bashing-om> lotuspsychje: The promise is that .1 will fix all the issues; we can stay home :P
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: lol, so no crowd comming?
<lotuspsychje> no news is good news
<Bashing-om> Well, maybe we can get some Windows refugees ?
<lotuspsychje> lol Bashing-om
<lotuspsychje> Bashing-om: sure and instead of helping problems transit to ubuntu :p
<Bashing-om> And.... I hate when that happens .. having to again " this ain't Windows " :D
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> thats some big idle :p
<Bashing-om> s l o w
<tsimonq2> S    L    O    W
<tsimonq2> S
<tsimonq2> L
<tsimonq2> O
<tsimonq2> W
<tsimonq2> >_>
<Bashing-om> wut he sed
<Bashing-om> to much for me ,,off to bed .
<lotuspsychje> tsimonq2: :p
<tsimonq2> :P
<ducasse> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<daftykins> wb
<BluesKaj> hey daftykins , trying out the socks5 and HTTP proxies on Konversation, but they still don't connect , just default to the next listed server
<daftykins> hmm not sure what scenario that would be useful in
<BluesKaj> werll my IP and ISP are exposed for 30 secs 0r so 'til the c;oak takes effecr...why such a delay? I was hacked a few yrs ago, had my nick hi jacked received a DOS attack which put us off the internet for 20mins or so, My ISP investigated and toldme their logs showed it was coming from some russian user
<BluesKaj> cloak
<daftykins> sounds like your client is just misconfigured and won't auth quickly enough
<daftykins> thankfully irssi handles SASL directly now and also has an option to cease connecting if SSL isn't in use
<BluesKaj> Wonder id a simple nickserv setting would be quicker than sasl
<BluesKaj> if
<daftykins> SASL isn't slow here, your client must just be a bit rubbish
<daftykins> easy way to confirm is to disable all channel autojoins then test connect to a server with SSL and see how it behaves when SASL authing i suppose :>
<daftykins> how'd that user pinch your nick?
<BluesKaj> dunno how he did that, but he did  ...he managed to post in the #ubuntu chat using my nick for about 5 mins orso
<BluesKaj> and I couldn't posy while he was doing so ...some kind of exploit I guess
<daftykins> mmm could've connected to a freenode server during a netsplit and camped on the nickserv name to receive plaintext passwords
<BluesKaj> anyway I'll try your suggestion
<BluesKaj> daftykins, yup freenode cloaks immediately if I don't use autojoin
<daftykins> funky, so it's running things in the wrong order
<daftykins> if you've kept the same /home backed up for a while, it could be some newer features to Konversation are being broken by an old config
<daftykins> can't say i have ever used it to know how it handles the joins vs. auths
<BluesKaj> right ...hate to dump konversation, I'm so used to it ...maybe I'll just purge it then and reinstall ...seems rasyher drastic tho
<BluesKaj> rather
<daftykins> well just find where it stores your config and try configuring from scratch
<daftykins> quick rename of the . folder would simulate a clean slate :D
<BluesKaj> odd, there doesn't seem to be a config file
<daftykins> could have been moved to ~/.config/<prog name>/ ?
<BluesKaj> there's a~/.config/konversationrc text file, but no folder
<daftykins> hmm
<BluesKaj> I  described my problem to the #konversation chat , but no response
<daftykins> i can't even find an answer to where config is stored on their website etc
<BluesKaj> purged Konversation and the rc text file in ~./.config , then reinstalled, but the cloak still delays if I use autojoin
<daftykins> hrmm
<daftykins> i wonder if KDE progs use a different path
<lordievader> Most plasma5 programs changes their config path to ~/.config. Perhaps konversation is behind the times.
<tomreyn> do we offer commercial support in #uubntu now?
<daftykins> ?
<tomreyn> SporkWitch suggested that someone should send him bitcoin for support.
<daftykins> heh, nah i think the true Canonical support is phone and email only
<tomreyn> m ypoint is i think we should frown upon anyone posting their bitcoin addresses and asking for payment for support services in #uubntu
<daftykins> definitely
<tomreyn> (i would not mind people organizing such in private / direct messages)
<daftykins> i've usually laughed off the ones that offer money for their problems to be fixed xD
<hggdh> no, no commercial support in #u
<hggdh> not even the suggestion of one
<Allie`> I don't think that was an !ask-worthy queston
<daftykins> which?
<Allie`> daftykins: samsonait's
<daftykins> i'm not in there to see
<JanC> there are plenty of websites for getting paid support; they should register on those
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-25
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<joelcrump> good morning lotuspsychje although it's night time here
<lotuspsychje> hey there joelcrump
<lordievader> Good morning
<Deano59> good morning! :D
<lordievader> Morning
<lotuspsychje> welcome unRheal
<lotuspsychje> unRheal: #ubuntu is the support channel, we try to divide support with discussions in the proper channels, hence this discuss channel
<lotuspsychje> unRheal: did you ask about compiling kernels for a specific reason of yours, or just curious?
<unRheal> sorry... but I am having many troubles, setting up my dev env, I re-installed 18.04 LTS 3 or so times, and then I tried (and currently on) 20.04 LTS.
<unRheal> My network doesn't show up in the settings app, and my keyboard used to light up, but stopped for some reason, and I keep looking for drivers.. my ethernet card apparently has some known issues..
<unRheal> Then a few boots ago, something like hotplug-monitor or similar crashed, and added my "me too" to the list of people affected, but I rebooted after it crashed, and when I re-started, my phone (which was plugged into the USB, and mounted, but I ejected it before reboot) will no longer pop up when I plug it in. Even if I select other locations.. plus, when I did do that reboot, "Windows Network" showed up for the very
<unRheal> first time in Files, but it always just says Unable to access location when I click it. (failed to retrieve share list from server: No such file or directory)
<unRheal> I just turned 53 today, so I need to get the rust off my brain before I run out of time, as I have some projects I've been trying to set up a dev env for, and have to re-compile Tensorflow because the new version uses some instructions that came out about 8 months after I bought my $1200 CPU (some years back, of course)
<unRheal> and sorry, I don't expect you to solve all my problems, I was just sort of laying it out for you.. you've already been more helpful than the vast majority. Cheers
<lotuspsychje> unRheal: to solve ubuntu problems, try to ask 1 issue at time in #ubuntu with all your details to solve them systematicly
<unRheal> lotuspsychje: sounds reasonable.  :)  How do you get my name in front of your messages, I'm pretty sure you're not typing it..
<lotuspsychje> !tab | unRheal
<lotuspsychje> unRheal: type a few lettres of my nick, then autocomplete with your TAB
<unRheal> lotuspsychje, ahh!  Dankee! much appreciated.
<unRheal> lotuspsychje, not quite right? how do you mean by the bang tab and then you pipe it?
<lotuspsychje> you can see its working
<unRheal> lotuspsychje, yes, but you have a : after my name, and I have a comma..?
<lotuspsychje> unRheal: thats bound to your irc client, you can edit that in its settings
<lotuspsychje> im using hexchat, changed it into :
<unRheal> Yes, Hexchat seems most straight forward so far...  I tried quassel, but irc was all greyed out at first, and I was getting tired of continuously searching for little things like that, due to my brain rust and new software and methods ..
<unRheal> lotuspsychje: i see :)
<unRheal> does my nick change colour when I do that? (as yours does for me)
<lotuspsychje> unRheal: highlighting is also something the client does, also configurable in settings to your wishes
<unRheal> lotuspsychje: once again, almost like they planned it that way.  Thanks!   I think I will try popping back to ubuntu and see if anyone responds to my Ethernet not showing up in the settings (which it did find in all 3 18.04 installs oddly enough..) do you think that's a good way to start, right channel for the question and all that good stuff?
<unRheal> "Which it did find..."  == "Which it did fine..."
<unRheal> lotuspsychje: curious - how'd you come up with the nick... If you don't mind me asking, of course.
<unRheal> lotuspsychje: and I'll stop pestering you, you've been very helpful and generous with your time. My time is so valuable these days.. getting old enough that some of the rust on my brainpan may not come off.. but I'm motivated, and that's highly unusual.
<sonicwind> happy bday unRheal
<unRheal> Thank you kindly. Time is going faster. 2 or so years ago, I couldn't care less, but now I have been inspired and have projects in mind. 53 years, and found someone on youtube who is the first person I could think of as a mentor, if he had any spare time at all.. (Sam Harris)
<Bashing-om> UWN632 is on the streets: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue632 :D
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-26
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<oerheks> 2 covid programs as of yesterday, https://snapcraft.io/covidgame and https://snapcraft.io/notus
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<lotuspsychje> Deano59: i know a lot of them
<lotuspsychje> Deano59: please dont use the support channel for bloat
<marcoagpinto> hey
 * lotuspsychje hides
 * daftykins hides behind lotuspsychje 
<marcoagpinto> it is me, the demon
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<MuertoLives1> Good morning
<marcoagpinto> I can't focus much today... I am under pressure for some reason
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<lotuspsychje> hi MuertoLives1
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: lower the cola dose, calm down and live longer :p
<MuertoLives1> hows everything your world
<lotuspsychje> all good on planet earth
<MuertoLives1> awesome, it is a beautiful day here in Orlando
<marcoagpinto> "Woe to you, oh earth and sea. For the Devil sends the beast with wrath. Because he knows the time is short"
 * sarnold hides his pepsi
<marcoagpinto> :)
 * Eickmeyer doesn't have any cola atm, feels safe
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-27
<Mr_Cyclops> Hi, looking for a VPS where I can install my own instance of an Ubuntu LTS and is fast+Economic. Any suggestions please?
<oerheks> basicly, any VPS service offered with ubuntu is heavily tweaked
<oerheks> no, we have no wiki with best rates or security testing
<Mr_Cyclops> oerheks, Ok, well not a wiki but like .... I was wondering from your own experience
<oerheks> why renting a vps if you want to setup one yourself?
<Mr_Cyclops> Well, my main reason is to store about a TB of data on the cloud, but I want my own VPS so that I have more control
<sarnold> that's probably enough that you'll need to figure out what your traffic and use patterns will look like, and check out the pricing calculators offered by the various services
<Mr_Cyclops> Thanks sarnold
<oerheks> nextcloud will do.
<Mr_Cyclops> oerheks, next cloud is just a s/w, it still needs a server/location to host it on
<leftyfb> Mr_Cyclops: I like prgmr.com
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<joelcrump> morning/evening/afternoon
<lotuspsychje> hey joelcrump
<lordievader> Good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<marcoagpinto> knock, knock, who is there?, the cola demon
<GR1M0R4CL3> hello
<marcoagpinto> hey
<GR1M0R4CL3> damn it. someone is alive here.
<marcoagpinto> I am still alive
<marcoagpinto> >:) <- cola demon
<MuertoLives> good morning, its a beautiful rainy morning in Orlando
<GR1M0R4CL3> Sun over France and Paris. not a single cloud
<MuertoLives> oooooo
<zmagii> Sven_vB: Hi, not sure if you have time for this question. I am just wondering if you have other reasons for using Xfce than the ones I have.
<leftyfb> GR1M0R4CL3: what have you been helping nbusrone with this whole time?
<GR1M0R4CL3> yup
<GR1M0R4CL3> he used some tar commands and broke his /sbin/init
<GR1M0R4CL3> we have been able to mount in rw his /, chroot to it
<GR1M0R4CL3> but we have not been able to reinstall the package for 12.04 that contains /sbin/init
<leftyfb> you do realize 12.04 isn't supported here anymore right?
<leftyfb> This is hours worth of work to limp along an unsupported OS
<leftyfb> it would have been quicker for them to install 18.04 and re-install their apps and restore from backup
<GR1M0R4CL3> perhaps his machine does not support something more recent :/
<leftyfb> it's a VM
<GR1M0R4CL3> most recent ubuntu might require a vm upgrade (of the vm soft)
<lotuspsychje> good excuse to troll maybe
<GR1M0R4CL3> well i gave him links and info to keep using 12.04 and advice to move to 18.04 or 20.04
<GR1M0R4CL3> what he does from now on... his/her choice.
<lotuspsychje> keep using 12.04 is not the greatest idea GR1M0R4CL3
<zmagii> their choice if you like the neutral pronoun
<lotuspsychje> zmagii: 12.04 is not supported anymore, not the users choice anymore to get support
<lotuspsychje> GR1M0R4CL3: own compiling is also not supported, would be good if you didnt proceed with advising users after other volunteers already pointed them to the maintainer
<GR1M0R4CL3> well we advised to move to a security-fixes available LTS
<GR1M0R4CL3> sometimes people have to shoot their own foot to learn
<Sven_vB> is a Raspi with Ubuntu a good equipment for watching movies in VLC and browsing the web in Firefox, at the same time?
<daftykins> i would have to wonder why you would limit yourself to such a device and still want to do those things
<Sven_vB> I searched for a new netbook for hours and wasn't satisfied with the offers, so I thought maybe if I mix and match components separately, I could make a better combination.
<daftykins> that's a conflicted comparison because 'netbooks' to me were portable basic laptops, then you've mentioned a Pi which is very much not
<Sven_vB> oh? then maybe the mini computer I've seen recently wasn't a Pi.
<daftykins> it would make more sense to buy a capable old generation laptop off ebay, £120+ can get you a ThinkPad with a 4th generation i5 with 8GB RAM and more
<Sven_vB> I'd add a small screen and a portable power supply of course.
<daftykins> i don't think that's worth it
<Sven_vB> I'm a bit afraid of used computers though. the latest two notebooks I obtained used, lived for only a few months.
<daftykins> any clues as to why that was? how did they fail and where were they sourced?
<daftykins> ThinkPads are great choices for both Linux compatibility and the availability of parts
<Sven_vB> one just randomly died tonight while I slept. woke up and the screen was black, power switch no longer has any effect. it still consumes about 14W, seemingly for heating its battery. :D
<Sven_vB> yeah I use Thinkpads as well and like them, but I only found them in 14" or larger.
<daftykins> sensible sizes imo, though there are plenty of 12.5" models, the X2#0 range
<daftykins> i'd have a go at repairing that one, but that's what i'm into
<Sven_vB> what died tonight was an Acer Switch, I'd recommend to not buy them anyway. I only got that one for free because the previous owner dismissed it in favor of a shinier product.
<daftykins> ah i'm not a fan of hybrid form factor things
<daftykins> i've had plenty of good luck from ebay devices anywho, you can get some really nice machines for cheap
<daftykins> there are also refurb companies who give a warranty with theirs, costs more though of course
<Sven_vB> do you know good german ones?
<daftykins> nah
<daftykins> let's see what ebay has though - https://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p2380057.m570.l1313.TR10.TRC0.A0.H0.Xthinkpad+x240.TRS0&_nkw=thinkpad+x240&_sacat=0
<daftykins> the 12.5" models commonly have 1366x768 resolution LCDs which i can't stand :)
<Sven_vB> oh indeed I need more height in pixels.
<Sven_vB> at least 800, better 900
<daftykins> a client had an X240, he broke the LCD once and i put in a 1920x1080 one - but it's too high res to use 1:1 in a 12.5" imo
<Sven_vB> would a Lenovo ThinkPad Tablet 10 3rd Gen 20L3000L be able to run Ubuntu? not liking it, but I should check the basics at least.
<daftykins> i would highly recommend avoiding it
<Sven_vB> thanks. :)
<Sven_vB> maybe a Lenovo D330?
<daftykins> you seem to be keen to have a trashy hybrid form factor device
<Sven_vB> just checking what's cheap enough that I might consider buying it without being happy about the specs. :)
<Sven_vB> back again. :)
<Sven_vB> this shop's cheapest offer for a serious one would be a Lenovo ThinkPad X280
<Sven_vB> I wonder what "color range: Gamut 50%" means for the display though.
<daftykins> nothing too important, that's very new so real money
<daftykins> they cost more than they're worth new, imo
<Sven_vB> it's refurbished, on offer for about 730 EUR, about 800 USD
<Sven_vB> meh, a Thinkpad X280 is physically too large for where I want to store it most of the time. what problems would I have to expect with the trashy hybrids?
<Sven_vB> I guess mostly it's either VLC or Firefox?
<Sven_vB> meaning too weak to run both at the same time reasonably
<Sven_vB> to compare, for the past few years I was kinda happy with my Acer Aspire One D255 and D260. they couldn't run both at the same time either, so that limit would be just a non-upgrade. acceptable for the cheapness.
<daftykins> your requirements seem too strict, why does a storage spot have any bearing o0
<Sven_vB> I need a small travel companion. can be a bit weak if it has to. for occasions where large is acceptable, I have enough full size Thinkpads, fortunately. :)
<daftykins> i don't think a full 'buntu is really a good fit, then
<Sven_vB> oh, of course I remove lots of cruft by default, change to lightdm+xfce etc.
<Sven_vB> hopefully that saves battery, too.
<daftykins> very much doubt it
<daftykins> i meant a full x86 OS isn't really fitting, there
<Sven_vB> I need it to run wine for one of my important travel apps. are there other OS options then?
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/install/wine-platform-4-stable/ubuntu
<oerheks> maybe that snap is only for other snaps..
<daftykins> you keep moving the goalposts so that's me out of this topic :)
<Sven_vB> sorry, didn't mean to. should I have listed the entire requirements catalog upfront? :D
<daftykins> absolutely
<Sven_vB> still, could you elaborate on your "highly recommend avoiding it"?
<daftykins> no
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-28
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-29
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<TJ-> Grrr, I keep on forgetting when the PC resumes it reconnects !
<lordievader> Good moring
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<guiverc> G'day lotuspsychje, isn't it frighteningly early for you?  (or you forget to sleep?)
<lotuspsychje> yeah slept short, but its weekend i can postpone naps :p
<guiverc> :)
<sarnold> mm naps
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-30
<ducasse> good morning
<zmagii> Sup.
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<marcoagpinto> >:)
#ubuntu-discuss 2020-05-31
<lotuspsychje> good morning
<ducasse> good morning
<seyyed_> Hi, I wanna know why we have multiple public key "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key". I have heared about 4 type of package: unviverse, main, ... . these mentioned public key are for them? all of them or specific? why multiple?
<seyyed_> Also is there any philosphy behind words automatic and archive?
<seyyed_> Additionally I've removed all of them and all repository. could you help me how to restore them? I've checked those in "Software and update->Ubuntu software" but still nothing has been added. sometime after checking those box and closing the window, it prompt to reload and refresh cache, unfortunately this will stuck and no thing will happen!
<seyyed_> I know it's not a supportive channel but plz helllllp :'''''(
<lotus|NUC> seyyed_: are you trying to discuss things, or do you need actual ubuntu support?
<seyyed> I think this is not support I just want to know. it's curiosity
<seyyed> all I need is here thanks
<seyyed> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#GPG_Keys_used_by_Ubuntu
<zmagii> Xfce FTW
<Sven_vB> I just read about the KRACK attack. is there currently any way to reasonably protect a home wifi?
<Sven_vB> or do I have to give up on my "wireless router" and go all VPN
<Sven_vB> ?
<daftykins> i think that was an ancient one that relied on older standards
<daftykins> VPNs have absolutely no relevance to that situation, just turning off wifi is what you'd think of first :)
<Sven_vB> https://www.krackattacks.com/ says "Update October 2018:" and that paragraph sounds like it got even worse.
<Sven_vB> I meant to use the wifi as a public medium over which I spawn a secured VPN.
<daftykins> having a consumer router is a big downside to begin with as they get abandoned for support and generally don't get fixes released often to their firmware
<daftykins> that again doesn't make any sense, then
<Sven_vB> well with the VPN I wouldn't need to rely on the access point's security, would I? I'd treat it as hostile as a hotel Wifi would be
<Sven_vB> I have an OpenWRT based "travel firewall" for that purpose, it connects to a hostile wifi and spawns my own well-maintained and hopefully secure wifi.
<Sven_vB> well, that responsibility would now have to be on all clients
<Sven_vB> they would use the well-maintained wifi just to connect to a VPN server on the OpenWRT.
<daftykins> you started off by referring to home wifi but have already changed the scenario
<daftykins> i find people that pay for these VPN services a bit nuts
<Sven_vB> oh I'm sorry. I consider my cable uplink at home hostile, because I don't own the device.
<Sven_vB> I would host my own VPN server of course.
<Sven_vB> in my LAN
<daftykins> most folk in the US can buy their own cable 'modems', but any service your ISP would always be able to see what's going on, so it's kinda ridiculous
<daftykins> your packets are always going to egress somewhere
<daftykins> nah that's not necessary at all, there are other protection available - but just don't use wifi if you don't think you can trust it
<Sven_vB> there's a firewall between my cable modem and my LAN, so I hope my cable provider can only see traffic that's meant to go to the internet.
<daftykins> a more sane angle to take is - what's special about you? why would anyone be wanting to jump on your wifi specifically?
<daftykins> yes pretty much everyone is running a NAT firewall at home, though if it's a consumer device it's likely trash
<Sven_vB> I live in europe and I store credentials to webmaster websites of my clients, so (my non-lawyer interpretation of) GDPR regulations says I have to at least try and protect the best I can.
<Sven_vB> as long as none of my clients' services get hacked it's no problem of course.
<daftykins> right so those could be stored in an encrypted keepass db, which is another change of topic :)
<Sven_vB> "just don't use wifi if you don't think you can trust it" <-- that's exactly my problem at the moment, to decide how much can I trust it.
<daftykins> if you think that GDPR means you need to go nuts about your home wifi and use a VPN service, you're miles from reality
<Sven_vB> no not VPN service. that would defeat the purpose of keeping the packets restricted to my LAN only. :)
<Sven_vB> at least not an external VPN
<Sven_vB> so I guess you consider WPA2-PSK as state of the art security still?
<daftykins> lol, of course not - it's ancient
<Sven_vB> then I misunderstood your "go nuts"
<daftykins> personally i have a ubiquiti access point which is configured to provide a main SSID to my LAN, then a guest SSID that connects to a separate subnet for my client devices to plug into
<Sven_vB> "client devices" as in business clients visiting your office?
<daftykins> i set up and work on client equipment as i work from home, so those only get online from an isolated network
<Sven_vB> oh I see
<Sven_vB> so if their hardware goes mad it cannot (easily) hack into your personal-use LAN
<daftykins> and the AP itself is still supported and received firmware updates
<daftykins> but it's a modular network rather than having some all-in-one consumer router, so i can just unplug that and replace it when the time comes
<Sven_vB> is "all-in-one consumer router" meant as price category, or as doing the cable uplink role, or something other even?
<Sven_vB> my cable modem thingy offers WiFi as well, but as said I don't trust that device so I don't use its WiFi and treat its ethernet ports as public internet.
<daftykins> It's a class of device. If it can do wifi it's not a cable modem, it's likely a full combo modem/router
<Sven_vB> yeah the terminology is squishy even in my native tongue so I've probably translated it wrong earlier.
<daftykins> the same thing happens in English really, some terms have begun meaning different things to different people
<daftykins> a while ago i was working with an electrician on the refurbishment of a client's office, i said the router was going in the rack cabinet on the wall and the wifi access point was going to be mounted on the ceiling of the office - he was puzzled and asked why the wifi wasn't coming from the router, but he was clearly thinking about domestic consumer equipment
<Sven_vB> It just came to my mind that it probably depends a lot on the AP implementation, so I should rather ask #OpenWRT .
<daftykins> well yes, absolutely none of this has had anything to do with ubuntu
<daftykins> i think you're taking things too far though, GDPR only says you must go to a reasonable effort to ensure security of things
<Sven_vB> well, the discussion with you helped me reach the conclsion that I want to switch my gateway to OpenWRT. :)
<daftykins> devices that keep getting updates are always good
<Sven_vB> the GDPR stuff is just one part of the truth. there may or may not be other concerns. ;)
<daftykins> ok well when you ask people things on IRC, you are wasting their time when you don't state the truth up front
<Sven_vB> I thought GDPR by itself was a good enough reason to keep my LAN secure, so I considered the additional reasons unimportant. I wasn't expecting that to have an impact on your advice. I'm sorry if that wasted some thoughts.
<Sven_vB> nevertheless, thanks for your thoughts and the insight!
<lotuspsychje> you can poll here if you like odp
<odp> i need to buy a new video card. is nvidia still better supported than radeon cards?
<daftykins> life looks easier for nvidia users, i'd say
<tomreyn> odp: there are some amd cards which work pretty well out of the box now, and with open source drivers. if you need the highest performance, nvidia would be the choice. the downside of nvidia are that its drivers are still proprietary (the open source driver there is not good for lack of documentation provided), which means it can become vaporware at some point when nvidia chooses to no longer support it.
<JanC> not to mention some FLOSS stuff is not supported on nvidia's proprietary drivers, and then you have to fall back on the not-so-useful FLOSS drivers for nvidia
<daftykins> like what?
<JanC> OTOH, there is some scientific libraries that assume CUDA, where only nvidia would work IIRC
